# verdammte Anglizismen



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Hiho ihr Leutz,

hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Spielt ihr auch auf Deutsch? Oder kann man irgendwo Englisch einstellen? Macht das Sinn (außer das mancher es vermeintlich "cooler" findet?)?

greetz


----------



## Eredon (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir in der Accountverwaltung das englische Spachpaket holen und installieren, dann ist dein WoW wieder auf englisch spielbar. Ob es sich lohnt ? Denke eher nicht, Spieltechnisch ändert sich durch die Installation nichts. Ich würde es lassen.


----------



## Scarloc. (1. Februar 2008)

Du kannst dir den englischen Clienten runterladen, dann haste das Spiel auf Englisch.
Und es wird wohl kaum einer aufhören die (alten) englischen Namen zu verwenden, nur weil Neueinsteiger wie du nicht mehr durchblicken.
Bis zu den Patches in den alles eingedeutscht wurde, war nur ein Teil des Spiel aufs Englisch und die Namen klangen wesentlich besser.
Beste Beispiele:
Undercity -> Unterstadt
Thunder Bluff -> Donnerfels
Iron Forge -> Eisenschmiede


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

ahh, interessant .. hab mich mit der accountverwaltung noch nicht so beschäftigt und war einfach glücklich über meine Account *g*

Danke

[zu dem Post der grade gleichzeitig mit meinem erschien]

es soll keiner aufhören, is mir doch wurst, ich wollts ja nur mal gesagt haben.

ich versteh nur nicht warum englisch immer "cooler" ist als deutsch oder "besser klingt"

bestes beispiel undercity -> unterstadt
das bedeutet genau das gleiche!

meine vermutung:
von actionfilmen die syncronstimmen sind meistens nicht so männlich und cool (hier triffts tatsächlich) wie die originale, deshalb gewöhnt man sich an das vermeintlich coolere englisch. vielleicht is das das problem..


----------



## Makata (1. Februar 2008)

> Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen?


1. weil früher die namen auch in der deutschen version englisch waren.
2. weil sie besser klingen -> z.b. Schwarzfels *würfg* -> Blackrock, Schlingendorntal -> Stranglethorn usw.



> Oder kann man irgendwo Englisch einstellen?


man kann von der blizz seite das sprachpaket runterladen.



> Macht das Sinn (außer das mancher es vermeintlich "cooler" findet?)?


hat nix mit cooler zu tun. ich persönlich finde einfach das die namen besser klingen und stimmiger sind.


----------



## Lexatonil (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mit WOW angefangen, da gab es noch keine Lokalisierung und alle Städtenamen waren auf Englisch. Von daher kommt das zu 90% dass alle die Englischen Namen verwenden. Oder aber auch, weil sie das Englische Sprachpaket runtergeladen haben.
Ich selbst spiele auf dem Deutschen Clienten verwende aber noch die alten Namen wie "Ironforge", "Stormwind"; "Booty Bay", ...usw. Ich finde die Namen klingen besser als die "eingedeutschten" Namen.

Wenn du mit Namen nicht zurechtkommst die du im Chat oder so liest, dann frag halt einfach nach was auf Deutsch damit gemeint ist.


----------



## b1ubb (1. Februar 2008)

naja für die ich sag mal oldschool zocker ( über 2 jahre ) 
darunter zähl ich mich jetzt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird es einfach immer 

IF oder duskwood oder 1000 needles usw bleiben.

ich würde nie auf die idee kommen 
den mage nach einen Portal in die EISENSCHMIEDE zu machen 
bam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist einfach IF und das wird glaub ich immer in unsere herzen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Februar 2008)

Tja, nachdem Du als Spieler der ersten Stunde immer Orte wie Undercity, Thunderbluff, Crossroads und Ashenvale kanntest und Du nach einer der vielen alten Lokalisierung-Patches plötzlich Unterstadt, Donnerfels, Wegekreuz und Eschental gelesen hast, stellten sich Dir auch die Nackenhaare auf. 
Immerhin war man an diese alten (englischen) Namen seit Warcraft 3 gewöhnt, die Orte wurden eben nicht eingedeutscht, weil es Eigennamen waren.

Stell Dir vor, wie es uns alten Spielern erst erging, als die ganzen Orte plötzlich einen neuen Namen bekamen...


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, wie es uns alten Spielern erst erging, als die ganzen Orte plötzlich einen neuen Namen bekamen...



Okay, das isn gutes Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (1. Februar 2008)

portal nach es?

... wat? cO

EISENSCHMIEDE


:s nee lieber nicht.
englischer client >> all.


:0 liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass mein mutter engländerin ist, und ich zweisprachig aufgewachsen bin. hmmm ;/


----------



## Fabi_an (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign 

Einige Lokalisierungen wie u.a. Städtenamen oder sowas wie "Immerruhsee" taten schon weh^^


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (1. Februar 2008)

ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass die ganzen "Alten Namen" aus WoW eingedeutscht wurden. Das schöne Goldshire (Goldhain), Undercity (Unterstadt), Stormwind und alles andere .... 
fand die alten namen wesentlich ansprechender. aber kann man halt nichts dagegen machen...


----------



## alchilèes (1. Februar 2008)

das ganze hat nichts mit anglizismen zu tun, eher damit das die member diese orte unter den englischen namen kennen gelernt haben und diese 2 jahre (+-) so hiessen, auch ich nenne den blackrock immer noch blackrock und nicht schwarzfels.
für die alteingesessenen werden die inis dort auch immer brt, ubrs,mc und bwl heissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Spielt ihr auch auf Deutsch?



Nein.



> Oder kann man irgendwo Englisch einstellen?



Englischen Client verwenden.



> Macht das Sinn (außer das mancher es vermeintlich "cooler" findet?)?



Sich über Anglizismen aufregen, aber eine Formulierung wie "macht das Sinn" verwenden. 

http://fb14.uni-mainz.de/~sth/sinnweb2.htm

Das sind die Richtigen.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

was mir grade auffällt, interessanterweise les ich im brachland oft "will jemand hdw"

von der grammatik dieses satzes mal abgesehen *g*, will hier jemand die Höhlen des Wehklagens besuchen gehen.

Muss ich hier davon ausgehen dass es neue Spieler sind und keine Twinks die, wie ich, einfach den deutschen Client haben? Oder heißt HDW im englischen irgendwas mit den gleichen Buchstaben?


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Sich über Anglizismen aufregen, aber eine Formulierung wie "macht das Sinn" verwenden.
> 
> http://fb14.uni-mainz.de/~sth/sinnweb2.htm
> 
> Das sind die Richtigen.



Entschuldigung, hab ich behauptet Germanistik zu studieren oder was?!

Was war denn das jetzt für ne Aktion?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, hab ich behauptet Germanistik zu studieren oder was?!



Achso, du traust dir also nicht zu, bei dem Thema eine kompetente Meinung zu haben. Warum startest du dann einen Thread dazu?



> Was war denn das jetzt für ne Aktion?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glashaus. Steine.


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

Warum wir alles mit den englischen Bezeichnungen betiteln. 

Es hört sich einfach besser an. Wenn man über ein Jahr lang in Undercity zu hause ist will man nicht irgendwas von Unterstadt oder Eisenschmiede oder (mein Favorit) Ratschet (gut keine große veränderung aber lächerlich)

Ach ja. Seit wann heißt Bersilberweisling eigenlich Bergsilbersalbei?

So. Ich benutze zwar den deutschen Client aber ich seh es nicht ein warum ich mich noch umgewöhnen sollte.

Die erwähnung der Eigennamen (Wndläufer, Sturmgrimm usw.) spar ich mir an dieser Stelle.

MFG


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

lol, was?!

also ich habe eine (kompetente?!) Meinung über Anglizismen, studiere im weiteren aber Informatik und würde deshalb lieber nicht über meine Kentnisse der höheren deutschen Sprache streiten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is das okay? Darf ich trotzdem ne Meinung über Anglizismen haben?


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Komisch, ich dachte immer, Anglizismen wären Worte einer anderen, x-beliebigen Sprache, die unter dem Einfluss oder in Anlehnung der englichen oder amerikanischen Sprache entstanden wären.

Somit wären Ashenvale und Co. keine Anglizismen.

Vielleicht solltest Du also mehr Zeit damit verbringen, die Sprache, die Du vor all den bösen, fremden Einflüssen schützen möchtest, zu lernen...

Und falls Du Warcraft 3 gespielt hast, sollten Dir die "alten" Namen noch geläufig sein.

Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir aber nur raten bei Unklarheiten den Namen bei buffed (blasc) nachzuschlagen. Sämtliche Orte, NPC's und Questgegenstände haben auch den ursprünglichen Namen in der Infobox (Tschuldigung, Informationstafel).

Und ich würde gerne wissen, ob Du Dein "Handy" tragbares Telefon nennst.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

ich hab doch nicht grundsätzclih was gegen anglizismen, ich glaube das wäre in meinem Job (ja, job) auch ziemlich schwierig..

es ging mir nur darum, dass ich, mit deutschem client, kein peil hab was die leute im chat ständig meinen .. das ist alles

macht euch doch mal locker ey .. unglaubliche stimmung hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habt auch alle kein bock auf arbeiten, wa?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.
ob das ganze jetzt anglizismen sind oder nicht ist ziemlich irrelevant .. tendentiell sind es keine, hast du recht.. kann ich mit leben hier im unrecht gewesen zu sein

und zum thema handy, die dinger heißen in englischsprachigen ländern mobile phone ..


----------



## Bryon (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Is das okay? Darf ich trotzdem ne Meinung über Anglizismen haben?



Sicher, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht wie ein Idiot dazustehen.

"Macht das Sinn" ist eine Formulierung, die wie keine andere die "Übernahme" der englischen Sprache in die deutsche Sprache repräsentiert. Zum einem regst du dich also darüber auf, dass andere Menschen englische Begriffe verwenden (die ja nicht einmal Anglizismen sind, sondern Eigennamen...ebensogut könntest du dich darüber beschweren dass eine bestimmte Stadt auch im Deutschen "New York" heißt), zum anderen verwendest du diese Anglizismen aber selbst.

Entweder ist das Heuchelei, oder schlichtweg Dummheit. Such dir selbst aus, was dir lieber ist.


----------



## Yhoko (1. Februar 2008)

also meine meinung daszu ist . wenn man auf eine mdeutschen server spielt sollte man halt die selbige sprache und bezeichnungen nehmen . nichts mit englisch ist cooler und so . wem seine gewählte spielsprache nicht gefällt soll halt den server vechseln und auf einem englischen spielen . ist halt verwirrend für einen neuling wenn man sich teilweise mit doppelten bezeichnungen rumschlagen muß oder die englischen irgendwo her suchen muß .

deutscher server = deutsch . ansonsten auswandern wen es nicht gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko


----------



## Manowar 3k (1. Februar 2008)

@Bryon
Wegen deinem Avatar hab ich jetzt nen Fettfleck von meinem Finger auf dem Bildschirm xD

Ich spiele auch schon seit Anfang an und war davor WC3 Spieler und naja,die Namen die man zuerst kennt und mit denen man lange spielt,bleiben nunmal im Kopf und das ist auch besser so ^^

Vllt ja auch weil ich Ami bin?ka,ich find die englischen Namen auch einfach ansprechender


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

oh man, lest ihr eigentlich noch was ich schreibe oder hängt ihr euch lieber am ersten post auf?!

okay ich bin dumm, vergesst es einfach -_-


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> also meine meinung daszu ist . wenn man auf eine mdeutschen server spielt sollte man halt die selbige sprache und bezeichnungen nehmen . nichts mit englisch ist cooler und so . wem seine gewählte spielsprache nicht gefällt soll halt den server vechseln und auf einem englischen spielen . ist halt verwirrend für einen neuling wenn man sich teilweise mit doppelten bezeichnungen rumschlagen muß oder die englischen irgendwo her suchen muß .
> 
> deutscher server = deutsch . ansonsten auswandern wen es nicht gefällt
> 
> ...



Warum sollten sich jetzt alle Spieler umgewöhnen und die übersetzten Eigennamen verwenden wenn wir damit eingestiegen sind. Sorry da gilt das Recht des Älteren^^ Die Neulinge dürfen sich gerne anpasse. 

Oder würdet ihr lieber im Handelschat so etwas lesen. "Verkaufe Dreamfoil" oder "Felironbars". Ich glaube nicht und weiterhelfen würde es euch auch nicht da ihr somit noch mehr lernen dürft. Findet euch also ab das ein großteil der alten Gamer die Eigennamen auf Englisch verwenden.

Ach ja und zu dme Thema mit dem Arbeiten. Bin alleine im Büro denn heute ist ja bekanntlich der Tag nach dem großen Beben (Altweiber) und da hier in Raum Mönchengladbach Düsseldorf Köln ein großteil frei haben ist es gerade noch ruhig auf Arbeit ^^


----------



## Bryon (1. Februar 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> deutscher server = deutsch . ansonsten auswandern wen es nicht gefällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das habe ich schon vor langer Zeit getan. Was aber nicht nur an der Sprache liegt, auch das geistige Niveau ist auf den nicht-deutschen Servern höher.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Okay, das isn gutes Argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin ja immernoch für einen Options-Schalter zum switchen für die Namen der Orte, die sie ganz am Anfang, damals vor drei Jahren, hatten.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch für einen Options-Schalter zum switchen für die Namen der Orte, die sie ganz am Anfang, damals vor drei Jahren, hatten.



das würde mir gefallen, dann kann ich auf deutsch spielen mir aber bei bedarf die englischen einblenden lassen! 
Gute Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> okay ich bin dumm, vergesst es einfach -_-


Nö, bist Du nicht, aber die Diskussion ist interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yhoko schrieb:


> also meine meinung daszu ist . wenn man auf eine mdeutschen server spielt sollte man halt die selbige sprache und bezeichnungen nehmen . nichts mit englisch ist cooler und so . wem seine gewählte spielsprache nicht gefällt soll halt den server vechseln und auf einem englischen spielen . ist halt verwirrend für einen neuling wenn man sich teilweise mit doppelten bezeichnungen rumschlagen muß oder die englischen irgendwo her suchen muß .
> 
> deutscher server = deutsch . ansonsten auswandern wen es nicht gefällt
> 
> ...


Mir gefallen die alten Bezeichnungren wesentlich besser. Warum ich deswegen auswandern sollte, das mußt Du mir aber erklären.
Ich hab mir die Lokalisierung nicht gewünscht, ich hab sie nicht gewollt als sie angerollt kam und nun muß ich halt mit ihr leben.
Im Grunde hab ich auch keine Probleme mit den neuen Begriffen - ich benutze sie ja selbst kaum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da ich keine Probleme im Spiel habe... warum sollte ich auswandern?


----------



## Arilanda (1. Februar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch für einen Options-Schalter zum switchen für die Namen der Orte, die sie ganz am Anfang, damals vor drei Jahren, hatten.



Au ja, das wäre echt was feines! Es passiert so oft, gerade in gesprächen mit neuen Spielern, dass die nicht wissen von was die "oldies" eigentlich reden *g*. Ich benutze immer noch die Ursprünglichen Namen, hängt einfach so noch drinne, wirds auch bleiben, IF bleibt bei mir IF und wird sicher nicht zur Eisenschmiede -.-


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nö, bist Du nicht, aber die Diskussion ist interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, ich hab von dir schon mehrere Posts im Forum gelesen und mir immer gedacht, hier geht jemand mit einem Forum um wie man es sollte. Wozu gibt es Foren, wenn man sie nicht zum kontroversen diskutieren nutzt?! Leider sind in den meisten Foren keine Diskussionen gewünscht, sondern bestimmt Leute schaukeln sich nur gegenseitig die Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Februar 2008)

Damals, als es noch Jadefire-Satyrn und Timbermaw-Furbolgs gab... Oder Southshore-Murlocs. Und Ratchet noch nicht Ratschet hieß.

*schwelg*


----------



## Kawock (1. Februar 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Und ich würde gerne wissen, ob Du Dein "Handy" tragbares Telefon nennst.



Ich würd mich vorher erkundigen... Handy ist Schwäbisch... und nicht AE oder BE. Im Englischen heißt Handy Mobilephone... damit wärst du dann korrekt mit deinem Tragbaren Telefon, aber so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

^^ sach ich doch auch schon .. hier liest wirklich keiner meine posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (1. Februar 2008)

Also an die meisten deutschen Namen, was Orte betrifft, habe ich mich inzwischen gewöhnt.

*P.S.*
Handy kommt aus dem schwäbischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Han die koi Schnur ned dro? == Haben die keine Schnur

Im englischen nennt man die Dinger mobile phone oder cell phone

//Rafa


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ^^ sach ich doch auch schon .. hier liest wirklich keiner meine posts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist normal. Klicken, letzter Post eventuell lesen und einfach irgendwas dazu schreiben, was zum Titel passt *g*
Oder flamen. 
Je nach Tagesform *g*


----------



## Tpohrl (1. Februar 2008)

Das mit der deutschen Lokalisierung ist darmals viel zu langsam gegangen oder darf man überhaupt darmals sagen, denn sie ist ja immernoch nicht 100% abgeschlossen.
Warscheinlich aus dem Grund ertappe ich mich auch noch bei der Benutzung englicher Ortsnamen. Der Blackrock zB wird für mich immer so heißen. 
Und wenn ich bedenke wieviele unnütze Verwirrungen durch das eindeutschen englischer Eigennamen entstanden ist, da standen selbst eigefleischte WoWler da und fragten sich, wo soll ich hin?
Naja, nun leben wir alle mit einem kaudawelsch an Anglizismen, welches von vielen für cool gehalten wird. Schick wird es wenn diese Plansprache auch noch unverständlich abgekürzt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es hilft nix, wir werden immer wieder mal überlegen müssen, was will mein gegenüber von mir. 
Nennen wirs doch einfach Gehirnjogging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (1. Februar 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> Ich würd mich vorher erkundigen... Handy ist Schwäbisch... und nicht AE oder BE. Im Englischen heißt Handy Mobilephone... damit wärst du dann korrekt mit deinem Tragbaren Telefon, aber so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Grmml kaum geht man aufs Klo und schreibt dann weiter hat einer den Gag schon geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (1. Februar 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Grmml kaum geht man aufs Klo und schreibt dann weiter hat einer den Gag schon geklaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

In einer Anzeige mag ein Handy mit mobile phone angepriesen werden, ansonsten wird es als cell bezeichnet. Es ging mir eigentlich eher darum, Dir zu zeigen, dass Du sicherlich auch Anglizismen verwendest.

Was ihr nicht ausblenden dürft, ist die Tatsache, dass man sich eingangs bei der Lokalisierung dazu entschlossen hatte, die Namen der Orte und NPC's aus dem Original (und das kommt nunmal aus dem Amiland) zu übernehmen. Vielleicht tut sich der Mensch schwer, wenn es um Veränderungen geht. So oder so hätte Blizzard das sein lassen sollen, weil gerade die Spieler, die keine oder schlechte Englischkenntnisse hatten, nach den Sprachpatches etwas verwirrt dastanden. Als die Ortsnamen geändert wurden, war, zumindest auf den Servern, auf denen ich spiel(t)e, der Chat zu einem Navigationssystem mutiert. Und gerade die Abkürzungen werden wohl überdauern. Mich hat noch keiner nach einem Portal nach "es" gefragt...

Dass Du dumm bist, hat Dir hier niemand unterstellt. Wohl jedoch, dass Du relativ unreflektiert an so ein Thema herangehst.


----------



## Raefael (1. Februar 2008)

Angenommen, wart nur bis Du das nächste mal Kaffee holen bist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Das mit der deutschen Lokalisierung ist darmals viel zu langsam gegangen oder darf man überhaupt darmals sagen, denn sie ist ja immernoch nicht 100% abgeschlossen.




OffTopic:

Ja darfst du sagen aber lass das "r" bei "damals" weg *fg

So wo ist eigentlich der TE ich hab von ihm schon 5 Seiten lang nichts mehr gelesen! *fg


----------



## pandak1n (1. Februar 2008)

Handy ist ein Anglizismus. Natürlich ist es nicht die AE oder BE Bezeichnung für den Gegenstand, weil ein 1 zu 1 übernommener Begriff KEIN Anglizismus ist. Genauer lesen...


----------



## Kawock (1. Februar 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Angenommen, wart nur bis Du das nächste mal Kaffee holen bist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hab ich ein Glück, das ich kein Kaffee trinke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und nun btt ^^


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

@ bishop

*bösen post von mir lösche*

*ironie verstehe*

*mitlache* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> @ bishop
> 
> *bösen post von mir lösche*
> 
> ...




geht doch ^^


----------



## Tpohrl (1. Februar 2008)

Bishop-1980 schrieb:


> OffTopic:
> 
> Ja darfst du sagen aber lass das "r" bei "damals" weg *fg



Da siehst du es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bei mir wird darmals mit r geschrieben.., und da lass ich mich auch nicht von abbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber war ein schönes Beispiel für die vorherrschende intoleranz in einer Gemeinschafft die von ihrer eigenen Dialektik ausgebremst wird^^


----------



## KFOR (1. Februar 2008)

Handy ist das beste Beispiel eines Anglizismen... Wir deutschsprachigen sind die einzigen die "Handy" sagen,weil es so cool englisch klingt.
Die korrekte englische Vokabel lautet Mobile,Mobile Phone oder aber auch Cell-Phone.


----------



## Raefael (1. Februar 2008)

OK BTT

Wie oben schon mal geschrieben, an die deutschen Städtenamen habe ich mich inzwischen einigermaßen gewohnt. 

Aber an die deutschen Namen der NPC's? 
Wer zum Teufel ist Lady Jaina Prachtmeer? Habe ich blöde geguckt als ich vor Ihr stand um dann irgendwann drauf zu kommen das Lady Jaina Proudmoore gemeint ist.
Das eigentlich Problem an der Sache ist imo, das viele Spieler vor WoW auch schon andere Spiele aus der Warcraft Reihe gespielt haben und sich an die Namen der Städte und Personen gewöhnt haben. Mal ganz abgesehen davon das beides Eigennamen sind und diese normalerweise nicht übersetzt werden.

Oder kennt Ihr jemanden der schon mal Silvester im Neuen York gefeiert hat oder sich Auf den Straßen der Stadt des heiligen Franziskus angesehen hat oder eben mal in der Stadt der Engel war.

So würde sich das lesen wenn man das ganze mal umdreht.

//Rafa


----------



## Kujon (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ahh, interessant .. hab mich mit der accountverwaltung noch nicht so beschäftigt und war einfach glücklich über meine Account *g*
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...



cool?? hör mal auf mit den verdammten englischen ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleiner tip: zähl mal die englischen wörter in deinem beitrag und versuch sie doch bitte zu vermeiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ironie off^^


----------



## Yhoko (1. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nun muß ich mal ein klein wenig provozieren - sorry
mir persöhnlich kommt es leider bei vielen so vor , das sie absichtlich die englischen namen ( wenn es geht am besten noch daraus resultierende abkürzungen ) nehmen um zu zeigen das sie álte´wow-spieler sind . und damit zeigen wollen wie cool sie sind und sich somit abgrenzen wollen von neuen spielern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kann es ja verstehen das , wenn man sich an die namen gewöhnt hat dieses bei behält , nichts dagegen . aber wenn man dann noch die englischen bezeichnungen nimmt und diese dann noch durch für neulinge undurschaubare abkürzungen ersetzt - mh , ach sind wir elitär und können über die neulinge herziehen wie doof die sind und sie möglichst noch damit aufziehen und verarschen wenn sie nachfragen denn es sind halt noobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man dann die englischen bezeichnungen nimmt und dann möglichst noch irgendwelche abkürzungen da draus bastellt , sollte man dann vielleicht auch etwas tolleranter den neulingen gegenüber sein und es ihnen erklären was oder wo und wie man es meint und sie nicht nur als neuling zu verarschen wenn sie nachharkt ( wenn mal wieder nur fragezeichen vor einem sind )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko


----------



## Hellacopter (1. Februar 2008)

Ich benutze teilweise selbst noch die englischen Namen, da ich mich in den letzten fast 2,5 Jahren an sie gewöhnt und mich mit den deutschen Namen nicht so zurecht gefunden habe, was sich aber mittlerweile gelegt hat. Meiner Meinung nach machte der Mix aus englischen und deutschen Begriffen auch etwas vom Charme des Spieles aus.

btw. Handy ist ein deutsches Wort, in der restlichen Welt heißt das Teil "mobile".


----------



## Bergerdos (1. Februar 2008)

@Claet
Ich bin genau Deiner Meinung, ich spiele WoW seit BC und ich hab auch (anfangs) so meine Probleme mit den englischen Bezeichnungen gehabt, irgendwann gewöhnt man sich an sie .
Bei den Städtenamen kann ich das noch nachvollziehen, aber neulich wurde hier im Forum über Heroic-Inzen gesprochen und einer hat die Reihenfolge der Inis in englicher Sprache geschrieben. Diese Inis hatten in der deutschen WoW-Version noch nie englische Namen und daher finde ich das total verwirrend, weil da keiner mit argumentieren kann, daß sich die Namen von früher eingebürgert haben. Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum Thunderbuff besser klingen soll als Donnerfels ....

@Bryon
Was soll das Geflame ? Es ist doch klar ersichtlich was Claet wissen wollte, wenn Du dich dann an einem Satz wie "Macht das Sinn" hochziehst, der sich im deutschen Sprachgebrauch eingebürgert hat, zeigt mir das einfach nur mangelnde Kommunikationsbereitschaft. Es ist wie mit Leuten die über Rechtschreibfehler und Satzbau flamen, die suchen im Text ne Stelle an der sie ansetzen können um den anderen zu beleidigen. Einfach nur bemitleidenswert.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

KFOR schrieb:


> Handy ist das beste Beispiel eines Anglizismen... Wir deutschsprachigen sind die einzigen die "Handy" sagen,weil es so cool englisch klingt.
> Die korrekte englische Vokabel lautet Mobile,Mobile Phone oder aber auch Cell-Phone.




okay, recht hast du zwar, aber ...

okay wollen wir den thread nicht unnötig in die länge ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]

ich krieg mich nich ein, in der zeit wo ich das gepostet hab 3 neue posts mit mobile phones, geflame, aber auch sinnvolle aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Raefael
komischerweise fahren die Amis nach Bavaria und nich nach Bayern (und wissen dann nichtmal das Deutschland = Land und Bayern = Bundesland)
ich erinner nur an die einige lustige Dame in ner amerikanischen Quizshow "I thought Europe WAS a country" lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe einen deutschen Client und benutze trotzdem die alten englischen Namen. 
Warum fragt ihr?
Weil meiner Meinung nach Namen nicht übersetzt werden sollten. Ausserdem gehören die alten Namen mit zur Geschichte.

omg Schattensang...


----------



## Funnykov (1. Februar 2008)

stell dir mal vor du heisst "Burnt" mit nachnamen und musst dich plötzlich "Verbrannt" nennen... schwachsinn? ^^ spiele seit der final beta wow und an diese schrecklichen namen kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen.. schon in warcraft 3 waren die namen so, plötzlich wird alles geändert? Kaelthas Sunstrider... Sonnenwanderer... *eiskalt den rücken runterlauf* "Donnerbräu"... THUNDERBREW! xD


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Da siehst du es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist keine Intolleranz. Das war pure Langeweile ^^ Ihr versteht aber auch gar keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Funnykov schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor du heisst "Burnt" mit nachnamen und musst dich plötzlich "Verbrannt" nennen... schwachsinn? ^^ spiele seit der final beta wow und an diese schrecklichen namen kann ich mich nicht gewöhnen.. schon in warcraft 3 waren die namen so, plötzlich wird alles geändert? Kaelthas Sunstrider... Sonnenwanderer... *eiskalt den rücken runterlauf* "Donnerbräu"... THUNDERBREW! xD



entschuldige mal,aber für jeden englischsprachigen menschen heißt burnt IMMER SCHON Verbrannt! Wieso ist das für uns uncool aber für amis normal?!


----------



## Dagrolian (1. Februar 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Komisch, ich dachte immer, Anglizismen wären Worte einer anderen, x-beliebigen Sprache, die unter dem Einfluss oder in Anlehnung der englichen oder amerikanischen Sprache entstanden wären.
> 
> Somit wären Ashenvale und Co. keine Anglizismen.



danke. genau das war auch mein erster gedanke... hier nochmal für den informatikstudenten zum nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglizismen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also künftig immer erst mal gucken was es bedeutet bevor man ein fremdwort verwendet.

was die eindeutschung eingeht: wow ist ein spiel aus den usa, blizzard ist eine amerikanische firma und die ersten wow versionen waren (wie mehrfach geschrieben) was die namen angeht eben schlichtweg nicht übersetzt. ich für meinen teil würde eine völlige abschaffung deutscher clients begruessen. das würde sicher den anteil der honks (kiddies+erwachsene) reduzieren und das lesen von /2 etc. wieder angenehmer machen.

cu
dagro


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

deutschen client abschaffen?! lol

was meinste was die dann für umsatzeinbußen haben?

in großen firmen gibts ganze abteilungendie nur und ausschließlich mit lokalisierung beschäftigt sind (bei blizz offenbar nich). das ist ein ganz wichtiger teil von software entwicklung


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Februar 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen warum Thunderbuff besser klingen soll als Donnerfels ....



Nehmen wir mal an, jemand würde durchsetzen, dass wir in Deutschland jetzt alle nur noch "Mobile" sagen und nicht mehr Handy. Würdest Du dies ohne Probleme können, oder hast Du Dich an das Wort Handy gewöhnt? Oder dass Du nicht mehr Computer schreibst sondern nur noch Komputer. Oder Du machst einen Workshop - nach der Lokalisierung ein ... ääähm... Arbeitsladen? *lach*

Thunderbluff ist einfach Thunderbluff und NICHT Donnerfels. Ist so, warum kann ich auch nciht so richtig sagen. Genauso, wie Ironforge nicht Eisenschmiede ist.


----------



## Tery Whenett (1. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele auch schon (fast) seit der ersten Stunde und bin mit den englischen Namen "aufgewachsen".

Auf der einen Seite ist es natürlich etwas unglücklich von Blizzard Eigennamen, die nicht erst mit WoW aufgetreten sind, sondern schon seit langem im Warcraft-Universum zu finden sind, einzudeutschen. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber nicht die Meinung vieler teilen, die sagen, dass sich die deutschen Namen doof anhören. Sicherlich gab es ein paar Fälle wo sich Blizz ziemlich vergriffen hat und wo die Namen dann auch 2, 3, 4 Mal geändert wurden, aber generell sind die Namen schon authentisch.

Wenn man mal deutsche Sagen/Märchen (neudeutsch "Fantasy") liest, dann sind die Namen ähnlich gewählt. 

Meiner Meinung nach verdeckt das Englische nur die Offensichtlichkeit der Bedeutung. Ich meine - wer will schon in Eisenschmiede wohnen, wenn er auch in Ironforge leben kann? Die Bedeutung ist aber dieselbe, nur dass sie im Englischen nicht sofort die Assoziation mit einer "Eisenschmiede" hervorruft.

Prinzipiell, vor allem, was die Mobs betrifft, finde ich die Lokalisierung gelungen und würde auch nie zu einem englischen Clienten wechseln. In der Gilde haben das ein paar und es ist einfach nur ätzend mit denen zu Questen. Wenn Englisch, dann auch englischer Server.

Tery

P.S.: Im Übrigen finde ich es lächerlich wie manche versuchen die Diskussion zu stören, indem sie auf Rechtschreibfehlern anderer rumhacken... 
P.P.S.: Kann mir bitte jemand das Englische in "Macht das Sinn?" erklären? Für mich ist das ein korrekter deutscher Fragesatz...


----------



## Avakre (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> entschuldige mal,aber für jeden englischsprachigen menschen heißt burnt IMMER SCHON Verbrannt! Wieso ist das für uns uncool aber für amis normal?!




Drum Bedenke: Eigennamen werden nicht übersetzt! Das wurde mir damals, in der Schule von der 5 bis zur 13 Klasse so eingetrichtert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Amis machen eh ihre eigenen Regeln^^ Und Booty Bay ist Booty Bay und niemals Beutebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem mit dem beispiel von gerade. Du würdest hier nach Deutschland kommen und auf einmal würdest du nicht mehr kp. Karl Heinz Burnt heißen sondern würdest gezwungen werden jetzt mit Karl Heinz Verbrannt zu unterzeichnen? Super und ich heiße ab sofort Peacock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

Tery schrieb:


> P.P.S.: Kann mir bitte jemand das Englische in "Macht das Sinn?" erklären? Für mich ist das ein korrekter deutscher Fragesatz...



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss es heißen "ergibt das Sinn?"

Anscheinend ist das "Sinn machen" entstanden aus dem englischen "to make Sense"

aber nicht weiter wichtig, fällt unter die Kategorie Rechtschreib-Gemecker


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

Nun aber wirklich mal im Ernst. 

Lokalisierung hin oder her. An die Namen der neuen Instanzen habe ich mich natürlich auch gewöhnt (Kamen ja auf deutsch ins Spiel)

Aber wieso erwarten hier einige das sich die Leute die mit den Bezeichnungen der alten Städte und teilweise auch Gebiete nun der deutschen Übersetzung anpassen? Es ist nunmal "IF" und "MC" und "UBRS". Schön wenn es jetzt anders heißt aber ihr könnt doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten das sich der großteil der Spieler den Einsteigern anpassen.

Es mag zwar arrogant (auch wenn es nicht das richtige Wort dafür ist) erscheinen aber Information ist eine Holschuld. Ihr könnt doch nachfragen wenn ihr etwas nicht versteht. Wenn mich jemand nach einem Quest fragt oder es im /1er Chat steht antworte ich auch mit den mir wohl bekannten englischen Namen. Sollte er es nicht verstehen kann er gerne nachfragen. Ich reiß ihm bestimmt nicht den Kopf ab nur muss ich selber auch erst nachschauen wie Duskwood zum beispiel heute heißt.


----------



## takeplacebo (1. Februar 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Sicher, wenn es dir nichts ausmacht wie ein Idiot dazustehen.
> 
> Entweder ist das Heuchelei, oder schlichtweg Dummheit. Such dir selbst aus, was dir lieber ist.





Bryon schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon vor langer Zeit getan. Was aber nicht nur an der Sprache liegt, auch das geistige Niveau ist auf den nicht-deutschen Servern höher.



Schlaf mal deinen Rausch aus


----------



## Mage_Collina (1. Februar 2008)

ich spiele seit einem jahr wow und hab am anfang auch ziemlich doof geguckt bei den kürzeln für instanzen, die ich überhaupt nich einordnen konnte, weil sie vom englischen kamen. inzwischen bin ich dran gewöhnt. habs aber auch oft genug schon erlebt, dass im allgemein-channel jemand fragte, was dies und das zu bedeuten hat und er bekam nur "omg n00b" ... und sowas zu hören. sowas muss ja wohl auch nich sein, nur weil einer noch nich solange spielt wie ihr und noch nich alles weiß...


----------



## Yhoko (1. Februar 2008)

Mage_Collina schrieb:


> ich spiele seit einem jahr wow und hab am anfang auch ziemlich doof geguckt bei den kürzeln für instanzen, die ich überhaupt nich einordnen konnte, weil sie vom englischen kamen. inzwischen bin ich dran gewöhnt. habs aber auch oft genug schon erlebt, dass im allgemein-channel jemand fragte, was dies und das zu bedeuten hat und er bekam nur "omg n00b" ... und sowas zu hören. sowas muss ja wohl auch nich sein, nur weil einer noch nich solange spielt wie ihr und noch nich alles weiß...




das meine ich  , danke dir für deine aussage collina. ist halt doch irgendwie eine elitäre haltung einiger alter-wowspieler .


----------



## Bishop-1980 (1. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich im Chat eine Antwort lese die mit "omg" und "noob" aufhört weiß ich eher was ich von demjenigen zu halten habe der die Antwort gibt. Aber deshalb könnt ihr doch nicht alle alten Spieler die die damaligen Begriffe verwenden nicht über einen Kamm scheeren. Dann währt ihr nicht besser als der "omgnOOb" Antwortgeber.


----------



## Cerinie (1. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es auch schade, dass die Neulinge in WoW gleich genoobt werden. (was soll der scheiß)
Bin jetzt etwa 2 Jahre dabei und muss auch manchmal überlegen wie Blizzard auf die idee gekommen ist alles ein zudeutschen.
Mal erlich wir suchen Heute alle noch ne gruppe für DM (Deathmine) und nicht TM (todesmine)
Und wenn ich dann noch sehe wie Blizz NPC`S versaut oder mob in Instanzen selber Grümel (cookie), wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht.
Also ich finde es schade das ne Lokalisierung statt gefunden hat, ändern können wir es eh nicht.
IF = Eisenschmiede
SW = Sturmwind

damit die leute auch wissen was gemeind ist








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Februar 2008)

@ Claet

Du bist offensichtlich neu in den Buffed.de Foren.

Es ist hier völlig normal, das die Beiträge nicht gelesen, gezielt missverstanden oder voll Freude zugeflamt (wie würde man das auf deutsch bezeichnen?) werden.

Ich finde das meist sehr amüsant (Frankozismus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), daher mein Tip:
nimm es mit Humor und beschäftige dich nur mit den Antworten die es wert sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohulor (1. Februar 2008)

Es ist doch sowas von egal ob Englisch cooler klingt oder sonstirgendwas. Die Städtenamen waren früher einfach auf Englisch. 
Aber wenn der Herr Topic-Ersteller sich so darüber aufregt kann der if ja gerne mit es und uc mit us abkürzen, nur dann wird ihn keiner mehr verstehen. 
Es gibt hier im Spiel sowas wie Normen, die sich mit der Zeit einfach durchgesetzt haben und diese werden auch so verwendet. Warum haben so viele damit ein Problem. Sind meistens diejenigen, die das Spiel noch nicht allzu lange spielen.

Und ich muss allen anderen hier zustimmen, Englische Begriffe haben nichts mit cool zu tun, sondern klingen einfach in sich stimmiger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anni777 (1. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele nun seit gerade mal etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr und habe mich an die englischen Abkürzungen gewöhnt, benutze sie z.T. auch, würde aber deswegen  nicht umstellen auf die englische Version. Ich denke, das ist Geschmackssache...

Was mir aber in der Diskussion bisher völlig fehlt, ist noch etwas anderes:
Ich bin mittlerweile 31 Jahre alt und zu meiner Schulzeit war Deutschland noch in zwei Teile geteilt. Daher gibt es in meiner Generation (und älteren noch viel mehr) durchaus noch Leute, die nie englisch gelernt haben, da ja in der DDR russisch in der Schule unterrichtet wurde. So ansich kein Problem, man dreht sich die Namen schon irgendwie hin, sind ja "nur" Namen. Aber... nun spielt so jemand, der nie englisch gelernt hat mit anderen Leuten eine Ini und geht dafür auch brav ins TS. So dort sind so.... hmmm..... ja wie sag ichs?... ober imba coole Knalltüten (ein Schelm, wer dahinter "Kiddie" vermutet) und der/diejenige sagt, treffen wir uns in Ironforge? (bitte absolut deutsch nachsprechen) Was meint Ihr, was da für Kommentare kommen aus dem TS? Na, meint Ihr, die Person hat noch wirklich Freude am Spiel?

Ich möchte damit nur sagen, daß es doch durchaus sein kann, daß aus diesen Gründen die deutsche Version eingespielt wurde.

Gruß, Anni


----------



## Ashaqun (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen *Thread* Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...





LoL Eigentor.....


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> das meine ich  , danke dir für deine aussage collina. ist halt doch irgendwie eine elitäre haltung einiger alter-wowspieler .


Wobei man da imho schon unterscheiden sollte zwischen den Spielern, die einfach die alten Namen benutzen, weil sie es eben schon immer taten und weil diese zu ihrem normalen WoW-Vokabular gehören und auf der anderen Seite den Spielern, die auf Gedeih und Verderb immer die englischsprachigen Begriffe verwenden müssen (auch die die im deutschen Client von Anfang an übersetzt waren).
Gab schon Taktikerklärungen vor Bossen, wo ich nachher nicht viel schlauer war als vorher. Einfach weil ich von verscheidenen Klassen die englischen Begriffe der Fähigkeiten nicht kannte.
Das nutzt dann auch keinem was, wenn man zwar verstanden hat was man selbst zu tun hat (die englischen Begriffe der eigenen Klassse sind einem ja meist geläufig), aber nicht weiß was die anderen im Raid tun werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem wird Hogger ffür mich immer Hogger bleiben, auch wenn Blizz irgendwann entscheiden sollte ihn in "Der Schweiner" umzubenennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Februar 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> LoL Eigentor.....



jo deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gute schreibt doch nicht, dass er grundsätzlich was gegen Anglizismen hat, sondern dass ihn, und vermutlich auch andere Neue, die alten Namen und Abkürzungen verwirren, weil er sie nicht zuordnen kann, da er ja nur die neuen Begriffe kennt.

Das ist nachvollziehbar und heißt nicht englische Wörter = bäh


----------



## Slavery (1. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja für die ich sag mal oldschool zocker ( über 2 jahre )
> darunter zähl ich mich jetzt auch
> 
> 
> ...




So seh ich das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man kann es ja fast "grausam" nennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slartibartfass (1. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es ist hier völlig normal, das die Beiträge nicht gelesen, gezielt missverstanden oder voll Freude zugeflamt (wie würde man das auf deutsch bezeichnen?) werden.



ich würde sagen zumüllen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber davon abgesehen ich finde es auch nicht richtig, daß das Unternehmen Schneesturm alles Lokalisiert.
Aber wenn die Unternehmensphilosophie nun mal so ist, heist es übernehmen oder einen anderen Mandanten einrichten. ^^

Als Philosophie wird die Methode und die Wissenschaft der systematischen, kritisch-rationalen Selbstüberprüfung des Denkens bezeichnet. (wikepeda)


----------



## Casionara (1. Februar 2008)

ich spiele nun auch schon sehr sehr lange WoW und nutze auch größtenteils die alten bezeichnungen, werde aber niemand zuflamen wenn er nachfragt was diese bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oftmals sind es eher die leute die noch nicht so lange dabei sind aber die alten bezeichnungen aufgeschnappt haben und nun einen auf cool fahren wollen.
Ey guckt mal ich nutze nun auch die alten bezeichnungen und bin damit viel cooler weil nun alle denken ich spiele es schon ewig.
Da werden dann leute zugeflamt weil sie es nicht wissen nur um sich im chat irgendwie profilieren zu können.


----------



## MisterX2 (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich Spiele seit beginn des Spiels und ich finde die Deutschen namen einfach scheiße und totaler blödsinn das sie es eingedeutsch haben... ich benutze immer die alten namen, und das bekommt man auch nicht mehr aus den alten spielern raus :-D

TB ist cool DF ist scheiße :-D


----------



## Gaudi (1. Februar 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt seit dem release WOW, und hab mich so an die alten englischen Namen gewöhnt dass ich die immer noch benutz!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir jetzt das englische Sprachpaket geladen, und muss sagen dass ich WOW jetzt noch besser finde, alles klingt stimmiger und hat eine passendere Atmosphäre!

Und ich hab mein geliebtes Crossroads wieder * die "alten" können mich da bestimmt verstehen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Einziger , temporärer Nachteil an dem enhlischen Sprachpaket , ist dass du Wow wieder fast Komplett patchen musst mit nem 867mb grossen gesamt Patch, aber sobald der fertig ist , sieht man dass sich die Patch Zeit gelohnt hat, kann es also nur jedem alten Hasen empfehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich weiss net was ihr habt ^^ ok der ein oder andere deutsche Name ist bißchen missglückt XD
Aber sonst hab ich daran nix auszusetzten.

und vergesst nicht Deutsch war mal eine Sprache der Dichter und Denker

Schade das dies vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haestan (1. Februar 2008)

Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier...

Gehörst du zu den alten Spielern, wie es schon hier treffend beschrieben wurde, dann gehören Namen wie Ironforge,Stormwind,Undercity, etc. in dein Wortschatz und sind nicht mehr wegzudenken. Man hat sich einfach daran gewöhnt.

Andere sache ist, englische Sprache = coolte Sprache. Finde ich nicht. Es ist eine einfache Sprache, das stimmt, aber cool... selbst Tolkien fand die deutsche Sprache wesentlich "cooler", weil man einfach eine stärkeren Ausdrucksmöglichkeit hat, um etwas treffender zu beschreiben. ABER !!! wer einmal Ragnaros, Major Domus Executus, etc. in der englischen Sprachversion gehört hat und diese mit der mikrigen deutschen Sync-Stimme vergleicht... da liegen WELTEN auseinander. Während die deutsche Stimme mir vermittelt:
Toll wieder so ein Elementar... -.-, da hat die englische Stimme dir Angst eingejagt, weil sie einfach stimmer fürchterlicher klingt und damit zur Atmosphäre (persönliche Meinung) beiträgt.

Illidan ist auch ein gutes Beispiel.


Ich spiele aber immer abwechselnd mit beiden Versionen,um immer den Vergleich zu haben.


----------



## GrantelBart (1. Februar 2008)

Ich gebe  B1ubb zum aller ersten mal Recht ! 

Bei mir ist das nich anders und es wird auch UC Tb etc bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (1. Februar 2008)

hab mir jetz nich alle posts durchgelesen, wurde wahrscheinlich 1000mal gesagt, aber das sind EIGENNAMEN!
zu beginn hießen die halt einfach ashenvale, thunderbluff oder crossroads.
wie wir alle aus dem englischunterricht wissen werden eigennamen eigentlich nicht übersetzt. ich finde das auch sehr schade, dass alle verdeutscht wurde, weil man sowas net macht, das nimmt den original-spiel-charme.. danke für die aufmerksamkeit cya


----------



## Ryowan (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele nun seit fast 3 Jahren( mit Unterbrechungen)
man muß sagen das einem die Namen im engischen einfach
in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen sind.

Nun habe ich hald oft probs mit meinem neuen Char,
wenn ich NPC´s suche, das ich mal in Buffed
nachschauen muß.

Wenn ich dann sehe wer gemeind ist könnte ich
mir an den Kopf fassen.

Na was solls, ich bleib beim Englisch.
Und wenn einer nicht weis was der Blackrock ( Schwarzfels, geht ja gar nicht)
ist das wirds ihm hald gesagt, ohne Noob oder so.

Auf unserem Server sieht man das ziemlich locker.

mfg Ryo


----------



## Heinzitaur (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



Also als erstes Mal: da du erst 6 Wochen spielst, wirds dir noch zur Genüge passieren, dass du Wörter liest oder hörst, die für dich ungefähr soviel Sinn ergeben wie "Bahnhofspizza mit Artischocken"...das is anfangs so, das hat jeder, is auch normal... 

Englisch kannst du wie bereits oben erwähnt bei Accountverwaltung installieren. Auf Nethersturm haben das auch einige, keine Ahnung ob die jetzt die deutsche Lokalisation hassen, oder es so aussehen lassen wollen, als seien sie schon ewig dabei und können anderen alles erklären...sei mal dahingestellt, isn anderes Thema.

Ich selber spiele mit deutscher Lokalisation, weil ich bis jetzt weder Sinn noch Zeit noch irgendwie die Muse fand, das Spiel auf Englisch umzustellen (womit ich auch kein Problem hätte vom Sprachverständnis her).

Ich persönlich finde aber einige englische Namen weitaus klangvoller, bestes Beispiel: "Geschmolzener Kern"...WTF?!...das is und bleibt MOLTEN CORE verdammt^^... btw viele Abkürzungen sind auch heute noch englisch...siehe zB UC, TB, IF, BRD, UBRS uswusw...da sagt keine Sau US oder ES oder SFT.


----------



## Melian (1. Februar 2008)

warum man sie benutzt? 

weil viele es sich noch gewöhnt sind..


----------



## Nalumis (1. Februar 2008)

Ich habe WoW lange Zeit mit den englischen Namen gespielt und finde die deutsche Lokalisierung von Eigennamen bis heute unnötig (und störend). Trotzdem passe ich mich an und gebrauche - zumindest in der Schriftsprache - die deutschen Begriffe, weil die englischen einfach in der heutigen Zeit falsch sind (für die, die mit dem deutschen Client spielen). Mündlich falle ich manchmal auf die Englischen zurück, was aber mehr mit Gewohnheit als mit Coolness zu tun hat.


----------



## Würmchen (1. Februar 2008)

vote 4 relokalisierung 

die deutschen namen sind eine schande

ich spiele nun fast 3 Jahre und kann mich mit den Deutschen Namen nicht anfreunden

das wäre so als wenn in amiland der VW (Volkswagen) zum VC (Volk Car) würde


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Februar 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> vote 4 relokalisierung
> 
> die deutschen namen sind eine schande
> 
> ...



PC = peoples car


----------



## Lewa (1. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist folgendes: Man sagt zB Southshore und nich Süderstaade, weil das irgentwie "rosa" klingt, wenn man lange dann gewöhnt ist -.- ich selber zocke mit dem englishen client wow, weil ich das nich ausstehen kann, wenn das "Donnerfels" oder so steht, ich find die übersetzung einfach ätzend!!


----------



## Antilli (1. Februar 2008)

Eschental??? Ah, Ashenvale!

Für alle, die schon vor der Lokalisierung dabei waren, sind die eingedeutschten Namen wohl eine Qual. Ich bleibe bei den alten Namen (da kann Blizz tun, was es will!).

Darüber hinaus, war die Lokalisierung eine Vergewaltigung des Spiels. Schau dir mal die Namen mancher NPC´s an, da kommt einem das Heulen. Man kann halt nicht alles so einfach übersetzen. Und die Story ist eben einmal in der Urform englisch. Ich möchte ja gar nicht die Lokalisierungen im französischen oder spanischen sehen, nur die englischsparchigen Realms sind davon verschont geblieben...

Also, wir reden hier nicht von Anglizismen, sondern von aufoktroyierten Germanizismen!!!


----------



## Baloron (1. Februar 2008)

Krasse Stimmung hier (hab nur die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen)
Soweit ich den TE verstanden habe, wollte er nicht eine allg Diskussion über Anglizismen oder die Deffinition 
dieser führen, sondern wollte einfach nur wissen wieso soviele Spieler die engl Bezeichnungen
verwenden. Dies kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, wenn ich mir vorstelle auch erst seit kurzem 
zu spielen.
Ich denke aber das diese Frage zufriedenstellend Beantwortet wurde (wie der TE ja auch anmerkte)
und sehe keinerlei grund ihn nun zu diffamieren.

Er hat eine Frage gestellt und sie wurde beantwortet, woraufhin er sich auch bedankte.

WO IST DAS PROBLEM?


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2008)

Das Nachfragen wird eh keinem Newbie erspart. man denke nur an die "kreativen" Abkürzungen die für jede Instanz existieren.


----------



## vyn (1. Februar 2008)

ich denke die wenigsten benutzen die alten begriffe, weil sie cooler sind, sondern einfach weil sie sich daran gewohnt sind resp. die begriffe so in der community durchgesetzt haben.

kleines beispiel:
if --> hergeleitet vom alten namen iron forge --> aktueller name der stadt eisenschmiede
wie soll also ein unwissender von if auf eisenschmiede kommen? ganz einfach, er fragt nach und dann weiss er es einfach... und nicht einfach rumflamen


----------



## quilosa (1. Februar 2008)

ganz besonders witzig sind die zeitgenossen aus "alten englisch-zeiten" die aber nach gruppe für hdw suchen da lach ich mich jedes mal schlapp. will wohl keiner nach ner gruppe für wc suchen ne? die gleichen strategen gehen ja auch rfa und bsf. 

ich spiele selbst seit 02/05 und mir gefallen einige deutsche namen nicht aber fragt mal englische muttersprachler wie sich für sie eventuell einige der englischen namen anhören. dass man keine eigennamen übersetzt lernen wir recht früh in der schule, aber ändern können wir es nicht und den neueren spielern fällts nicht auf ^^

und wie lästig es ist mit jemandem zusammen zu questen wenn unterschiedliche clients laufen erlebe ich täglich: a: "brauch noch 3 conjurer" - b: "öhm - ich seh hier nur noch beschwörer". 

es kann mir keiner weismachen dass alle mit englischem client die sprache so gut beherrschen dass sie jeden text so schnell erfassen wie wenn er deutsch geschrieben wäre.

mir ist es persönlich egal wie jemand die orte/npc's nennt, schlimmer finde ich das die meisten englisch-pros sich ja nicht mal scheuen auch die englische sprache zu entstellen mit sachen wie : kewl, nais usw. da kommt mir echt das konfirmationsessen hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schönen tag noch
quilosa


----------



## Doug (1. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer auf euren Eigennamen herumreitet. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Engländer zu unserem Land Deutschland sagen oder München den Namen behält. Da gibts bestimmt ne Reihe Beispiele bei denen das der Fall ist....

Ich spiele auch schon ziemlich lange und gebe zu, dass es zu Anfang eine Umstellung war, als Blizzard anfing zu lokalisieren. Finde die Idee aber gut, da es bestimmt eine Reihe Leute gibt, die des Englischen nicht unbedingt mächtig sind. Und die Namen durch die Übersetzung doch eine Bedeutung erhalten und nicht nur einfach Namen sind. Für diese Menschen trägt, dass sehr wohl mehr zur Atmosphäre bei, als dass es ihr schadet.


----------



## unforgotten (1. Februar 2008)

naja... bei einigen dingen ist die englische bezeichnung einfach gängier und/oder hört sich besser an.
bsp: ws = warsong = kriegshymnenschlucht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir leben nunmal in einer globalisierten welt... UND wow ist auch global   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Februar 2008)

Lokaliesierung stinkt und an den Fred-Macher:

Natürlich bedeuten Undercity und Unterstadt das salbe das sollte eigentlich bei allem
der Fall sein.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Februar 2008)

Noch was Tolles Dalar Morgenweber... Dalar Dawnweaver.... was ist besser?

Es klingt net nur rosa, es ist Massenweise Gay!

es sollte einen Patch geben den man runterladen kann wenn man will 
der die Lokalisierung rückgängig macht aber nicht alles englisch dadurch wird...


----------



## -dekagepe- (1. Februar 2008)

das "beste" was mir zum thema jemals passiert ist...mit twink im brachland unterwegs gewesen. da bekomm ich nen whisper, ob ich mal kurz weiterhelfen könnte...er würde das wegekreuz suchen - ob ich ihm den weg erklären könnte. ich:"klar, wo bist du denn grade?" - er:"ich steh in xr."

gut, ich hab erstmal herzhaft gelacht. aber nach einigem hin und her stellte sich heraus, dass es sich um einen zocker der ersten stunde handelte, der auf grund einer längeren spielpause die lokalisierung komplett nicht mitbekommen hatte...da kann es schon mal zu verständigungsproblemen kommen...

was das mit anglizismen zu tun hat, versteh ich nicht so richtig...mir persönlich sind die "alten" namen auch lieber - schließlich hab ich wow mit diesen bezeichnungen kennengelernt

donnerfels statt thunderbluff??? 

NEE, ohne mich!!!


----------



## Tunblablo (1. Februar 2008)

@Lexatonil:

ein dickes /unterschreib (bin kein Freund des Denglisch, also kein /sign)

Ich bin auch recht unerfreut (das ist sehr, sehr höflich ausgedrückt) über die Loka, aber ich spiele ebenfalls nach wie vor die deutsche Version, verwende aber die Originalnamen, die von den meisten verstanden werden. Und wer es nicht kennt, wird aufgeklärt.
Weil immer wieder vom Coolnessfaktor die Rede ist: Ja, für mich klingt die deutsche Sprache unendlich langweilig, im Gegensatz zum markigen und melodiösen Englisch. Sie ist es nicht, aber sie klingt so; und das hat entsprechende Konsequenzen.
M.f.G.


----------



## cazimir (1. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte gerne einen deutschdeutsch Clienten, wo WoW durch WdK(Welt der Kriegskunst) ersetzt wird...

Mal im Ernst, ich sag ja auch nicht neu York oder Ingwer Bier.

Cookie war ein schönes Beispiel. So wurde aus einem Köchlein ein Keks der Krümel heisst...

PS: Millhaus Manasturm = Mühle/Fabrikgebäude Manasturm.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. Februar 2008)

Du denkst also nur weil du WoW set 1,5 Monaten spielst sollen alle die schon seit2-3 jahren spielen sich jetz extra für dich alle übersetzten namen merken?? Die Leute haben sich einfach in mehreren Jahren an die gebiete/name gewöhnt (auch schon in WC3) und wenn du n bischen länger spielst weist du auch was gemeint is, pass dich an und versuch nich die anderen die locker 10 mal so viele sin wie du zu zwingen sich an zu passen


----------



## Fledermaus (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse Anglizismen über alles.

Dass sich die "älteren" Spieler an die Namen gewöhnt haben und sie stimmiger/schöner finden, kann ich gut verstehen und das ist auch in Ordnung so.

Aber dass auch die neuen Namen übersetzt werden, ohne dass man sich irgendwie an die englische Version gewohnen konnte, finde ich schon äußerst fragwürdig.

Nightbane zum Beispiel, viele Spieler nennen den Schrecken der Nacht so, obwohl sie ihn gleich mit seinem richtigen Namen kennengelernt haben. Sowas bleibt mir unbegreiflich...

Auch solche Sachen wie Heroic-Instanzen oder wenn man zum Bespiel die Gruppe "leavt" finde ich absolut lächerlich.

Ich habe mir auch über die Gründe dafür Gedanken gemacht. Das nachfolgende Bespiel soll meine Theorie unterstützen:

Wer die neuen Städte-/Instanzennamen benutz ist sofort ein Anfänger und wird als "Noob" beschimpft. Ich spiele auch schon seit einer Weile, habe vor der Erweiterung angefangen. Dennoch benutze ich die neuen Namen. Wenn ich nun mit einem Nebencharakter beispielsweise die Todesminen besuchen möchte schreibe ich Todesminen um neue Spieler für die Gruppe zu gewinnen. Als Reaktion bekomme ich dann Aussagen wie "lol, du boon das heißt deadmines, dm" oder werde teilweise aus Gruppen geworfen mit der Begründung, dass man solch einen "Noob" nicht in der Gruppe brauche, da er die Gruppe behindert.

Solch ein Verhalten veranlasst natürlich neue Spieler dazu die englischen Namen zu verwenden und sie werden die nächste Generation auch so begrüßen.

Das sehe ich als den Hauptgrund an (Die "Coolness" von Englisch ist sicher auch ein Faktor ist aber meines Erachtens nicht so ausschaggebend). Jeder Spieler möchte (wenn auch unterbewusst) den anderen mitteilen, dass er der erfahrenste und somit beste Spieler ist.

Wer die englischen Namen benutz muss folglich schon länger dabei sein = besser.


Also Leute, überlegt euch bitte gut, warum ihr Anglizismen benutzt und ob ihr das wollt oder ob man das von euch will. Wenn jeder so handeln würde wie wenn er nicht unter Gruppenzwang handeln würde, würden bald schon nur noch wenige so sprechen und wir hätten diese Krankheit schon lange besiegt.

Wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat, all das zu lesen, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.

Hochachtungsvoll Fledermaus


----------



## Jiristajner (1. Februar 2008)

Eigennamen werden nicht übersetzt hab ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal gelesen.
Dann frage ich mich warum das englischsprachige Ausland dann immer von Cologne und Munich spricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir keiner erzählen das Amis etc kein Ö bzw Ü sprechen können.Selbst Höhlenmenschen sollten in der Lage gewesen sein alle Laute von sich zu geben.Der Ami macht es sich halt gern einfach...

Das sich English cooler anhört etc,halte ich auch gerade bei Namen wie SW  und  Undercity einfach nur für lächerlich.Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier und stellt sich ungern um.( Wieviele der "Alten" rechnen heute noch alles in DM Preise um!!!!! ,aber warum kommt keiner auf die Idee  auch den DM Preis zu benennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Einige "eingedeutsche" Ortsnamen halte ich sogar für sehr gelungen bzw passend übersetzt.
Ich find es halt schaurig schön im "Dämmerwald" und das Schlingendorntal beschreibt die Gegend dort unten sehr gut.

Gern wird hier auch auf das oftgenannte IF hingewiesen.(Ich sag doch nicht ES.....)

Der wirklich einzige Grund warum gerade das IF noch in aller Munde ist ,ist nur weil es ein Portalziel darstellt. Aber wer sich die Stadt im Eingangsbereich mal genau anschaut sieht ganz genau warum er in Eisenschmiede steht.

Ich mag die übersetzten Namen größtenteils (Ausnahmen gibst immer),denn ich finde das die deutsche Sprache sich sehr gut anhört und entsprechende Orte sehr genau beschreibt.

Mir reicht es schon auf der Arbeit wenn ich zu einem Meeting muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Früher haben wir eine Besprechung gehabt und die Ergebnisse waren keinen deut schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Februar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Du denkst also nur weil du WoW set 1,5 Monaten spielst sollen alle die schon seit2-3 jahren spielen sich jetz extra für dich alle übersetzten namen merken?? Die Leute haben sich einfach in mehreren Jahren an die gebiete/name gewöhnt (auch schon in WC3) und wenn du n bischen länger spielst weist du auch was gemeint is, pass dich an und versuch nich die anderen die locker 10 mal so viele sin wie du zu zwingen sich an zu passen


 
Rofl  egal wieviele Post man in diesem Forum auch liest, ich bin dann doch immer wieder überrascht, wie die Leute einen Tread lesen (oder nicht lesen) *kopfschüttel*

Nirgendwo hat der TE auch nur mit einer Andeutung etwas von dem Folgenden erwähnt, 



> Du denkst also nur weil du WoW set 1,5 Monaten spielst sollen alle die schon seit2-3 jahren spielen sich jetz extra für dich alle übersetzten namen merken??





> ...und versuch nich die anderen die locker 10 mal so viele sin wie du zu zwingen sich an zu passen



ich kapiers nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (1. Februar 2008)

Dawnweaver = Morgenweber - was ist an der deutschen übersetzung "schwuler" als am original, ausser dass dawn eher Dämmerung heisst? nicht alles ist 100% übersetzt und selbst wenn es 99% sein sollten ist das kein grund so zu entgleisen dass du dem te mit "zweifeln an seiner intelligenz" kommen musst.  

quilosa


----------



## Shadlyin (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



du hast dir eben nicht wirklich viele freunde gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



englische lokalisierung ftw!

in der deutschen lóka gibt es ja sünden wie "eisenschmiede" oder "jiana prachtmeer" (wer zum teufel übersetzt bitte "proudmoor" mit "prachtmeer"?)


und ja: man kann die sprache umstellen, kann man sich auf der offiziellen seite ziehen, glaube in der accverwaltung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. Februar 2008)

Fledermaus schrieb:


> Aber dass auch die neuen Namen übersetzt werden, ohne dass man sich irgendwie an die englische Version gewohnen konnte, finde ich schon äußerst fragwürdig.
> 
> Nightbane zum Beispiel, viele Spieler nennen den Schrecken der Nacht so, obwohl sie ihn gleich mit seinem richtigen Namen kennengelernt haben. Sowas bleibt mir unbegreiflich...
> 
> Auch solche Sachen wie Heroic-Instanzen oder wenn man zum Bespiel die Gruppe "leavt" finde ich absolut lächerlich.



Was glaubst du wieso die Leute Nightbane kennen? Weil es die ersten Bilder aus der Wow Beta gab und aus Kara und da gab es NUR einen Nightbane und keinen Schrecken der Nacht, Englische Namen haben garnichts mit coolness zu tun, und hast du dich mal gefragt wieso das ausgerechnet bei Nightbane so ist das viele ihn so nennen? Weil es genügend Leute gibt die nen Plan davon haben in welcher Spielwelt sie sich bewegen und ich persöhnlich wusste schon vor Jahren das Medivh diesen blauen Drachen innerlich verbrennen ließ der dadurch zu Nightbane wurde,
fazit: Ich habe mich an Nightbane gewöhnt noch bevor ex überhaupt BC gab, und genügend andere auch


----------



## Remixent (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen?


Weil Englisch meine Muttersprache ist, ich das Spiel auf Englisch spiele, und dennoch auf deutschem Server, weil dort meine Freunde sind.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Rofl  egal wieviele Post man in diesem Forum auch liest, ich bin dann doch immer wieder überrascht, wie die Leute einen Tread lesen (oder nicht lesen) *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Nirgendwo hat der TE auch nur mit einer Andeutung etwas von dem Folgenden erwähnt,
> ich kapiers nicht
> ...



Wenn sich jemand über Anglizismen beschwert und nichts versteht dann heist das doch indirekt das er will das alle die neuen Namen benützen, erst denken dann posten


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Februar 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand über Anglizismen beschwert und nichts versteht dann heist das doch indirekt das er will das alle die neuen Namen benützen, erst denken dann posten



gewagte Interpretation!!


----------



## Messalla (1. Februar 2008)

sinnlose diskussion, und zwar das komplette thema

sollte mal ein mod zu machen


----------



## quilosa (1. Februar 2008)

Jiristajner schrieb:


> Eigennamen werden nicht übersetzt hab ich jetzt schon ein paar Mal gelesen.
> Dann frage ich mich warum das englischsprachige Ausland dann immer von Cologne und Munich spricht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... weil wir das nicht übersetzen in deutschland auch auf ortsnamen anwenden was nicht weltweit so gemacht wird


----------



## ~jôkêr~ (1. Februar 2008)

Das geht mir auch gehörig aufn Sack.Ich spiele seit gut 8 Monaten nur meinen Schurken und trotzdem,wenn ich Guides o.Ä. im Schurkenforum-lese versteh ich oft nur Bahnhof :-(


----------



## Colenzo (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen hier....aber egal, zum Thema.

Die Ortsnamen sind ja nichtmals das schlimmste. Ein Beispiel ist Jaina Proudmoore oder für die neuen besser bekannt als Jaina Prachtmeer. Diese übersetzung ist mal fürn Ars...!
Proud heißt zwar Stolz aber egal Blizzard. Ich hab noch nie gehört das Eigennamen in die jeweilige Sprache übersetzt werden.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

ich sag jetzt hier gar nix mehr zu weil ich keine lust hab die gleichen argumente drei mal bringen zu müssen weil leute ihre meinung hinzuwerfen ohne alles zu lesen... dann kann mans auch einfach lassen wenn man zu faul is!

und wegen der beleidigungen werde ich einen mod anschreiben, dass lass ich mir auch nicht gefallen. kindergarten?


----------



## zuechor (1. Februar 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Tja, nachdem Du als Spieler der ersten Stunde immer Orte wie Undercity, Thunderbluff, Crossroads und Ashenvale kanntest und Du nach einer der vielen alten Lokalisierung-Patches plötzlich Unterstadt, Donnerfels, Wegekreuz und Eschental gelesen hast, stellten sich Dir auch die Nackenhaare auf.
> Immerhin war man an diese alten (englischen) Namen seit Warcraft 3 gewöhnt, die Orte wurden eben nicht eingedeutscht, weil es Eigennamen waren.
> 
> Stell Dir vor, wie es uns alten Spielern erst erging, als die ganzen Orte plötzlich einen neuen Namen bekamen...




word!
spiele seitdem nur noch mit dem EN client...


----------



## Undeathjenna (1. Februar 2008)

ohne mir jetzt den ganzen schei. hier durchgelesen zu haben kann ich nur sagen das ich es zum kotzen finde das Blizz für die ganzen Kiddies, die der richtigen englischen aussprache nicht mächtig sind, Eigennamen im Spiel auf deutsch übersetzt hat. Proudmoore --> Prachtmeer.  
was für ein ausgemachter schwachsinn.

Ich hoffe nur das Blizz ned auf die Idee kommt unsere Charnamen aufs deutsche zu übersetzen


----------



## thegodfather124 (1. Februar 2008)

Das hängt mit der story zusammen wc3 wc bücher und so da kommen die namen auch vor und zwar auf englisch! ..ich hab den englischen clienten!


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

ALLES LESEN, ODER NIX POSTEN

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



_Mimimi_

Wie du schon sagtest hatten zu Release alle Gebiete und Ortschaften englische Namen. Nach und nach hat Schneesturm dann alles eingedeutscht was bei vielen Spielern einfach nur schlecht angekommen ist. 
Und jemand der das Schlingendorntal nur als Stranglethorn Vale kennt nennt es gebräuchlicherweise auch so.

Viele Spieler haben sich aus diesem Grund sogar die englischsprachige Version installiert, weil die deutschen Bezeichnungen einfach zu sprichwörtlich übersetzt wurden. Denn auch in der englischen Sprache gibt es Eigenwörter, die man nicht einfach so übersetzten kann. Oder glaubst du die süße kleine April, mit ihrem festen Knackpo wurde wirklich wie der vierte Monat des Jahres benannt?

Mit "Coolness" hat das also nichts zutun. Die Spieler wollen einfach nur das Spiel so genießen wie sie es kennengelernt haben.

Solong.


----------



## claet (1. Februar 2008)

ich erhäng mich ..

ne ich mag mein leben, kann mich heute abend wer vllt wenigstens auf Kil'Jaeden töten, bin Horde, Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ich stürz mich vor lauter Frust über diesen Thread einfach aus Donnerfels (Ja, aus Donenrfels, nix mit Thunder..)

So Feierabend, Wochenende ... tschüss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (1. Februar 2008)

wo ist eigentlich Eschental ?!? 


da gibts schon ein paar schreckliche Übersetzungen...bissi mehr liebe zum detail hätte ich mir da schon von Blizzard gewünscht. Das es möglich ist zeigt die deutsche version von Herr der Ringe zb. und ich meine nicht das Spiel. Sondern die Bücher bzw den Film. Da hat man es auch geschafft stimmungsvoll zu übersetzen. Was Blizzard da macht ist einfach nur peinlich. DEshalb Englische Version..

das es da Namen wie Wegekreuz etc gibt daran hab ich mich schon gewöhnt. Manchmal steh ich halt kruz aufm schlauch wenn mich mal wieder jemand nachm weg zu irgendeinem Eschental oder sowas fragt : ) 

Wie heist die gute Jaina Proudmoore eigentlich auf deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillesdm (1. Februar 2008)

Naja das mit den englischen Namen ist schlichtweg Gewohnheit der alten Spieler. Was es zusätzlich noch für Neueinsteiger schwer macht ist die Tatsache das sich in WoW ein ganz eigener Slang entwickelt hat aus ner wilden Mischung von Abkürzungen deutschen und englischen Wörtern. Dieser Slang macht es den Neuen anfangs relativ schwer zu verstehen was die anderen eigentlich wollen. Bestes Beispiel ist doch XR, fragt mich einer aus der Gilde ob ich seinem Twink im Brachland helfen kann und ich antworte "k konne XR" ist für ihn alles klar bei nem Newbie kommt garantiert die Frage "Wo willst du hin?".


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (1. Februar 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich Eschental ?!?
> da gibts schon ein paar schreckliche Übersetzungen...bissi mehr liebe zum detail hätte ich mir da schon von Blizzard gewünscht. Das es möglich ist zeigt die deutsche version von Herr der Ringe zb. und ich meine nicht das Spiel. Sondern die Bücher bzw den Film. Da hat man es auch geschafft stimmungsvoll zu übersetzen. Was Blizzard da macht ist einfach nur peinlich. DEshalb Englische Version..
> 
> das es da Namen wie Wegekreuz etc gibt daran hab ich mich schon gewöhnt. Manchmal steh ich halt kruz aufm schlauch wenn mich mal wieder jemand nachm weg zu irgendeinem Eschental oder sowas fragt : )
> ...



Jaina Prachtmeer.


----------



## Lorghi (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil hab mir das mittlerweile auch angewöhnt. Trotzdem werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß alle "coolen" Members aus reiner Profilierungssucht sowas wie "Stranglethorn" in den Mund bzw. Chat zu nehmen. Denn man ist ja so true & von Anfang an dabei & deshalb respektabel & blah blah blah.

Ist zumindest mein Eindruck, aber wenn man in die Foren guckt, sieht man sowieso: Wenn die WoW-Community eines kann, dann sich gegenseitig runterzumachen.

Vielleicht seh ich auch alles zu negativ, naja   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (1. Februar 2008)

Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind: 
Schwarzfels
Beutebucht
Tausend Nadeln
!! Eisenschmiede !!

Find die Namen einfach mal bescheuert!


----------



## plehmann (1. Februar 2008)

Hi erstmal,

ich bin selber noch ein noob und komme auch noch öfter in verlegenheit wenn ich gefragt werde ob ich brd mit will oder ähnliches. Für mich ist es nunmal der Schwarzfels und nicht der Blackrock und dann das ganze noch als abkürzung, wow echt verwirrend!

Aber ich denke nicht das dieses Problem auf dauer bestehen wird ich bleib am ball und lerne täglich wie dies oder jenes im englischen heist und wie es oft Abgekürzt wird.

Ein Nettes nachfragen wie

Ashenvale wasn das?

führt zwar oft zu geflame im allg channel aber irgend jemand erbamt sich eigentlich immer und sagts dann einem und dann weis mans ja.

Ich ertappe mich inzwischen auch ab und zu dabei die englischen Bezeichnungen zu nutzen weil sie tatsächlich oft stimmiger sind!

So und jetzt seid alle schön friedlich

man muss nicht immer gleich los flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rothen Brandbart (1. Februar 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil hab mir das mittlerweile auch angewöhnt. Trotzdem werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, daß alle "coolen" Members aus reiner Profilierungssucht sowas wie "Stranglethorn" in den Mund bzw. Chat zu nehmen. Denn man ist ja so true & von Anfang an dabei & deshalb respektabel & blah blah blah.
> 
> Ist zumindest mein Eindruck, aber wenn man in die Foren guckt, sieht man sowieso: Wenn die WoW-Community eines kann, dann sich gegenseitig runterzumachen.
> 
> ...



*Das WarCraft-Universum gibts nicht erst seit World of WarCraft! * 

Die ganzen englischsprachigen (Eigen)Namen haben sich über mehrere Jahre etabliert. Wieso sollte man also nen Ort der für einen selbst schon immer Stranglethorn (_oder die oft gebräuchlichere Kurzform Strangle_) hieß plötzlich Schlingendorntal nennen. 

Was du da übrigens negative Sicht nennst, nenn ich Kurzsichtigkeit.


----------



## icab (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...




Die deutschen namen hören sich einfach nur scheiße an!

Ich mein allein "Wegekreuz" omg....das heißt immer noch crossroads


----------



## TheNanc (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



Hiho

ich spiele WoW schon auf Deutsch, aber mir persönlich gehts genau anders als dir.

Ich bin ein eigefleischter WoW Spieler und dass seit 2005. Also bei Gott keiner der Ersten, aber doch schon etwas länger als manche die mit BC anfingen oder seit jetzt seit Weihnachten spielen durch die massive Werbecampagne.

Zurück zum Thema:

Mich als alten Spieler hats soo genervt dass Stormwind jetzt Sturmwid heisst. Oder Ironforge ist jetzt Eisenschmiede(was sich deutlich schlimmer anhört). Da gibst auch noch viel schlimmere Sachen, ich dact ich muss weinen als ich lass was die aus Booty Bay gemacht haben...
Man kann sich nun drüber streiten ob diese Namen denn nicht Eigennamen sind/waren und ob dass "Eindeutschen" denn notwendig war.
Dennoch:
Man kann sich ja heutzutage über alles aufregen, was aber nicht sein muss. Also machs wie ich und fang einfach an ein bisschen mitzudeken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jmd zu mir kommt und sagt: Hey komm in den Dunkelwald.

Dann sag ich ned gleich: WTF du Spasst, wo solln das sein? Spielst du in der Teletubbywelt? Oder willst du mich verarschen du noob?"

Nein ich denke kurz darüber nach und komm auf den Entschluss: HEy dass muss ja Duskwood sein! Alles kla bin unterwegs!


Kurzform: Reg dich doch ned über alles auf, sonder denk bisschen mit und übersetzt dir die Sachen schnell. Dauert nicht lang. Nur kurz überlegen. 
Jedem gefällts halt besser, bei mir wird If immer If bleiben, ich werd nie ingame ES schreiben, Eisenschmiede
 oder ähnliches...


----------



## Mangur (1. Februar 2008)

Der Besuch dieser Heimseite beglückt mich immer wieder. Insbesondere der von einigen Schreiberlingen abgesonderte Hirneiter, wobei sich der Verfasser dessen nicht bewusst ist und versucht sich über den Ersteller des Themas zu belustigen (z.B. Bryon), regt den Stuhlgang ungemein an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich frage in der Regel nach, wenn ich etwas nicht verstehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (1. Februar 2008)

Shadlyin schrieb:


> in der deutschen lóka gibt es ja sünden wie "eisenschmiede" oder "jiana prachtmeer" (wer zum teufel übersetzt bitte "proudmoor" mit "prachtmeer"?)



Olle, wie willst du das denn Übersetzen ? Wenn du es 1:1 übersetzt heißt es
- Stolzheide ?
- Stolzmaurin ?
- Stolzödland ?

oder doch eher:
- Hochmutheide ?
- Hochmutmaurin ?
- Hochmutödland ?


Davon abgesehen das es ein Eigenname ist, find ich Prachtmeer ganz gelungen... ja flamed mit. Ich spiel mit dt. Clienten... und warum ? Weil ich aus Deutschland komme und auch die Texte lesen will... ich verwette meinen aller wertesten dafür, das 98% aller Englischen Client User auf dt. Servern die Questtexte nicht lesen können... Ich finds nur immer lächerlich wenn im /2 steht: Verkaufe [Mithril ore] <- lol ? wtf ? zomfg? XD hallo ? gehts noch ? 
zu den städten: da find ich sollte es jedem selbst überlassen sein, ich sage selbst Ironforge, aber trotzdem sag ich Sturmwind. Naja... wers braucht...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Februar 2008)

Ich persönlich hab mich an die "alten", englischen Bezeichnungen zu sehr gewöhnt, als dass mir die deutschen Übersetzungen gefallen könnten. Sowas zerstört IMO die Spielwelt. Man zocke ne Stunde WC3 und logge sich dann in WoW ein - es trifft einen fast der Schlag.

Vor allem die Eigennamen der Gebiete, NPCs und dergleichen zu übersetzen, wirkt in jedem Fall gekünstelt und teilweise unfreiwillig albern, das seltsame Konstrukt "Grom Höllschrei" ist das das beste Beispiel was mir spontan einfällt. Normalerweise lernt man ziemlich früh, dass Eigennamen nicht übersetzt werden. Nie. Überhaupt nicht. Nicht mal am Tag der Apokalypse.

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Kennt jemand noch andere Sprachversionen und weiß, ob die Lokalisierung z.B. im französischen ebenso gehandhabt wird, oder ob sich das nur auf den deutssprachigen Raum beschränkt?

Zu guter Letzt das ultimative Argument GEGEN die Lokalisierung:

(to) darn - stopfen
ass - Ar...
us - Uns

So "Schneesturm Unterhaltung", ich warte auf die Übersetzung von "Darnassus"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spageltarzan (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> bestes beispiel undercity -> unterstadt
> das bedeutet genau das gleiche!


Uunterstadt bezeichnet auch einen Teil von (großen) Städten in dem meist der "Abschaum" der stadt leben. also Bettler, arbeitslose und weiß der geier (stammt noch tw aus dem mittelalter).
die untoten wollten das aber meist nicht auf sich sitzten lassen, deswegen nennen die meisten es noch undercity, klingt auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (1. Februar 2008)

---Dummer spam, den schon wahrscheinlich jeder vor mir geschrieben hab, was ich aba net gelesen hab AN---

Welcher Hordler will den STURMWIND plätten, oda EISENSCHMIEDE raiden??? (Die armen allis)

Schade, das sie Darnassus nicht übersetzt haben:
(to) darn = Stopfen(, Ausbessern)
ass=Ar***
us=uns
Darnassus=StopftUnserenAr***

Das is von uns alten hasen einfach nur ne gewohnheit, da wir damals gelevelt haben und nun die neuen Namen nicht kennen.

---Dummer spam, den schon wahrscheinlich jeder vor mir geschrieben hab, was ich aba net gelesen hab AUS---


----------



## cheowa (1. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...




Oldsql ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade um die alten namen, seit das alles auf deutsch ist, ist man ja gezwungen englischen client zuzocken,

die deutschen namen sind echt hart sucky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (1. Februar 2008)

ich finds auch total schlimm das wow eingedeutscht wird aber habe auch keine lust oda noch ent genug englisch kentnisse um auf englisch zu spielen naja bin noch bissl hin und hergerissen^^

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snooze.G5 (1. Februar 2008)

Das eingedeutsche find ich, war das schlimmste was der WoW passiert ist.

Stormwind zu Sturmwind zu machen ist irgendwie Blöd.

Viel lustiger hingegen find ich die ganzen Neologismen die in der "Community" verwendet werden.
Z.b. "Bashts du mit mir den Hogger?" oder "Das rumgezerge im Bg suckt derbe" oder noch besser 
"HDF, du Boon"

(Beispiele: wie ich "ingame" angesprochen wurde)


----------



## Yhoko (1. Februar 2008)

snooze.G5 schrieb:


> Das eingedeutsche find ich, war das schlimmste was der WoW passiert ist.
> 
> Stormwind zu Sturmwind zu machen ist irgendwie Blöd.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (1. Februar 2008)

finde auch das war das schlimmste was wow passieren konnte!

das sind einfach eigennamen, dies schon seit warcrat 2 gibt. stranglethorn vale usw...

warum sie darnassus nicht übersetzten...is mir auch unklar^^

darn = stopfen/gestopfte stelle
ass = nunja, das wissen wir ja wohl
us = uns........ sollte auch klar sein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (1. Februar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> darn = stopfen/gestopfte stelle
> ass = nunja, das wissen wir ja wohl
> us = uns........ sollte auch klar sein^^
> 
> ...


Sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun weiß ich warum's nicht übersetzt wurde.^^


----------



## MacJunkie79 (1. Februar 2008)

Kurz zum Handy: Das ist kein Anglizismus sondern ein Kunstwort. Kein Amerikaner oder Engländer sagt Handy - die kennen das Wort noch nicht mal. In englisch sprachigen Länndern wird das Handy als mobile, mobile phone oder cell phone bezeichnet

Die englischen Namen sind einfach knackiger - alleine Ironforge, das hat mehr Gewicht als Eisenschmiede. Und Unterstadt klingt in meinen Ohren einfach nur Panne.


"macht Sinn" ist vom englischen "makes sense" eingedeutscht worden. Grammatikalisch richtig wäre: sinnvoll, sinnlos, ohne Sinn oder sinnfrei.

Können wir jetzt diese keine Sinn machende Diskussion zu machen tun?


----------



## Tschazera (2. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...


Das sind die Original-Namen von den Gebieten/Städten. Sie hießen in WoW früher anders. Sie hatten die richtigen Namen aus der WC Story, die Blizzard am zerstören ist. Hör uff zu weinen und geh WC zocken, bzw. mal den englischen Client von WoW testen.


----------



## Lorghi (1. August 2008)

Rothen schrieb:


> *Das WarCraft-Universum gibts nicht erst seit World of WarCraft! *
> 
> Die ganzen englischsprachigen (Eigen)Namen haben sich über mehrere Jahre etabliert. Wieso sollte man also nen Ort der für einen selbst schon immer Stranglethorn (_oder die oft gebräuchlichere Kurzform Strangle_) hieß plötzlich Schlingendorntal nennen.
> 
> Was du da übrigens negative Sicht nennst, nenn ich Kurzsichtigkeit.



Aha, und wo kommen in Warcraft 1 - 3 der Begriff Stranglethorn vor? Oder wie erklärt es sich, daß die Leute bei Char-Skillungen mit englischen Begriffen um sich werfen als gäbe es kein Morgen? Wohl doch nur um zu beweissen, daß sie es draufhaben. Manche Guides kann man nichtmal lesen, weil jedes 2te Wort ein englischer Begriffe sind, die bestimmt nicht zum Spass eingedeutscht wurden & sich zum Teil sinngemäß ganz schön unterscheiden.

Und zum Thema "etabliert": Denk nichtmal daran, mir hier was von den sogenannten Büchern zu erzählen, denn die sind der größte literarische Dünnpfiff den die Welt je gesehen hat.

Ich sage: Mindestens die Hälfte der Leute, die mit Anglizismen um sich werfen tun das nur aus Profilierungssucht.


----------



## Dark Guardian (1. August 2008)

So langsam finden die deutschen Begriffe zumindest InGame ihren Weg.

Ich persönlich benutze ausschließlich die deutschen Namen, naja fast, manchmal schreib ich auch einfach "uc" für Unterstadt.

Aber warum "klingt" englisch besser? 

Undercity->Unterstadt
Iron Forge->Eisenschmiede
Thunder Bluff->Donnerfels

Gerade das letzte ist interessant, da sicher 90% aller hier das "Th" NICHT richtig aussprechen und ein halb zerrissenes scharfes S draus machen.

Und ja, nicht alle Namen wurden 100% übersetzt, aber zumindest die 3 Beispiele wurden sehr gut übersetzt. Mir ist Donnerfels wesentlich lieber als Thunderbluff. Davon abgesehen das ein engländer auch nicht Deutschland sagt weil wir deutschen auf unserem Eigennamen bestehen.

Glaub ihr ein Engländer spielt auf Deutsch, Französisch oder Spanisch weil es "besser klingt"? Das ist absoluter Bockmist und eine dermaßen dämliche Ausrede für die Faulheit die Namen "neu" zu lernen.

Gerade kurz vor WotLK habe ich gerätselt was "Scorch" sein soll bis ich rausgekriegt habe das "Versengen" gemeint ist. Warum schreibt man Scorch und nicht Versengen? WARUM? Es bleibt sich gleich und bei den meisten deutschen Clienten ist das verständniss leichter.

Ich für meinen Teil stehe zu meiner Sprache: Deutsch, deutsch ist eine schöne Sprache wnen sie richtig verstanden und genutzt wird und wesentlich besser als schlecht gesprochenes Englisch was noch durch halbgares Schul-Englisch verfälscht und mit Deutsch gemixt wird.


----------



## General Failure (1. August 2008)

Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen da sich die Meinungen recht of wieder hohlt haben also Schonmal sorry wenn es jemand vor mir gesagt hat.

b2t: Ich Spiele WoW seid dem ersten Tag an und hab die ganzen Namen(Ironforge, Stormwind, Ragefire Abgrund, Malfurion Stormrage) und noch viele weitere seit dem ersten Tag immer wieder gesehen und mich daran gewöhnt. Ich hab auch gar keine Lust mich um zu gewöhnen vor allem nicht wenn die Namen im Wacraft III IMMERNOCH auf Denglisch sind.
Aber ich finde das gut das es mal jemand anspricht weil ich immer wieder wenn ich Anfängern sachen erklär feststelle das sie nicht verstehen was ich meine wenn ich mit "Felwood" oder so komm. Hätte Blizzard mal überlegt, hätten sie gemerkt das Neuankömmlingen das ziemlich schwer gemacht wird. Mir selbst geht's auch selten so: Ich frage jemanden und bekommen Deutsche Namen und muss dann immernoch überlegen wie das früher hieß.

Ich find die Englischen Namen sind einfach besser durchdacht man sagt ja auch "du hast aggro" und nicht "du hast Ärger"!


----------



## Razyl (1. August 2008)

Nutzen wir bzw ein großteil eh nicht abkürzungen die international geworden sind wie: UC, IF, SW, TB, OG, SM (naja da schreib ich lieber silbermond xD)?
Also egal ob Unterstadt oder Undercity: UC ist eine internationale WoW Abkürzung , ich schreibe auch nicht in den Channel:"Magier für Portal nach Unterstadt gesucht!" sondern:"Magier für Portal nach UC gesucht!"...


----------



## diesirea (1. August 2008)

ich nutze auch hauptsächlich die englischen namen denn die neuen sind echt fürn ar...  thunderbluff  donnerfels  also echt ma hört sich doch echt kacke an außerdem hießen die schon vorher so und wenn du damit nich kalr kommst schnapp dir die warcraft spiele zocke die dann hast du die namen auch drauf


----------



## youngceaser (1. August 2008)

fidne zum teil sind die englischen namen besser zum abkürzen z.B. eisenschmiede wer würde schon es oder so sagen da fidne ich sit ironforge auch besser zum abkürzen


----------



## Vurvolak (1. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...


Viele Spieler kennen den englischen Namen noch aus der Zeit vor BC und haben diesen immer noch im Kopf, wenn über Quests und Inis dort gesprochen wird. Ich hab immer noch Probleme damit, mich an die deutsche Version von Thunderbluff zu gewöhnen.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

es ist einfach so das fantasy welten durch das uebersetzen(egal auf welche sprache) die stimmung verlieren.


----------



## Healguard (1. August 2008)

Ich persönlich finde die deutschen 1000x besser, obwohl ich auch schon vor bc u.so alles mitgemacht habe.
Ich wohne in Deutschland alse spreche und liebe ich deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem benutzen auch die "englisch>all"- Finder bestimmte deutsche Namen wie eben "Hdw", "Fds", "SSC" usw.
Ich finde es auch richtig dolle Schade, dass jetzt schon wieder alle von "Northrend" und "Deathknight" sprechen.
Diese Begriffe gabs vor der Lokalisierung noch nicht und daher kann man sie auch getrost deutsch lassen.


----------



## Nightwraith (1. August 2008)

Englisch deswegen weil die meisten WoW-Spieler es eben noch von früher so kennen..
lernt man schnell nach, hab ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselman (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm, mna ich finde englische namen in deutschen realm angenehm, da ich ca cu 80% nur auf englisch rede zuhause^^
warum beschwert ihr euch? englisch wir irgendwann sowieso die deutwsche sprache und acuh alle anderen verdrängen, macht
doch bitte nur den fernseher an 10% mindestens ist schon auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



11:your language will be terminated in 3.. 2.. 1.. ..done
12:set new language        ..done
13:watashiwa wusel des! doze yoroshko!
14: na toll...


----------



## Stonewhip (1. August 2008)

Interessant, wie einige "oldschool"-Zocker hier ihren englischen WoW-Client verteidigen, aber zu 95% nicht einmal in der Lage sind, dies in fehlerfreier deutscher Grammatik und/oder Rechtschreibung zu bewerkstelligen (was in meinen Augen eine Grundvorraussetztung für weitere Sprachen sein sollte). Von Interpunktion will ich garnicht erst anfangen.

Wirklich beängstigend.


----------



## wuselman (1. August 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Interessant, wie einige "oldschool"-Zocker hier ihren englischen WoW-Client verteidigen, aber zu 95% nicht einmal in der Lage sind, dies in fehlerfreier deutscher Grammatik und/oder Rechtschreibung zu bewerkstelligen (was in meinen Augen eine Grundvorraussetztung für weitere Sprachen sein sollte).
> 
> Wirklich beängstigend.




meinste mich? wenn ja, mein ich jezt dich.

hm, deutsch ist nun die 4te sprache die lerne, also beschwer dich ned. ich habe keinen englischen client wäre ja auch irgendwie contraproduktiv wenn ich deutsch lerne, nicht? ich denke dieser lvl reicht aus. un ja die diskussion zum thema rechtschreibung kennen wir doch alle, solange deutschland nciht endlich eine vernünftige rechtschreibreform durchbekommt wird dies auch so bleiben. ich meine warum zum henker sollte man nomen groß schreiben, warum?

machts wie in russland, oder england, kirgistan meinetwegen. takschto ostav mena f pokoje! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (1. August 2008)

wuselman schrieb:


> meinste mich? wenn ja, mein ich jezt dich.
> 
> hm, deutsch ist nun die 4te sprache die lerne, also beschwer dich ned. ich habe keinen englischen client wäre ja auch irgendwie contraproduktiv wenn ich deutsch lerne, nicht? ich denke dieser lvl reicht aus. un ja die diskussion zum thema rechtschreibung kennen wir doch alle, solange deutschland nciht endlich eine vernünftige rechtschreibreform durchbekommt wird dies auch so bleiben. ich meine warum zum henker sollte man nomen groß schreiben, warum?
> 
> ...


Ich hätte Dich zitiert, wenn ich Dich gemeint hätte oder wenigstens persönlich angesprochen.


----------



## wuselman (1. August 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dich zitiert, wenn ich Dich gemeint hätte oder wenigstens persönlich angesprochen.



ok, dann hab ich dich lieb   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystracon (1. August 2008)

Ohulor schrieb:


> Und ich muss allen anderen hier zustimmen, Englische Begriffe haben nichts mit cool zu tun, sondern klingen einfach in sich stimmiger.




Ich habe jetzt nur mal einen wahllos zum zitieren herausgegriffen, aber so ähnlich sehen das ja viele.

Immer wenn es um dieses Thema der Lokalisierung u.s.w. geht, fällt mir immer die Anmerkungen zur Übersetzung von "Herr der Ringe" ein. Da mir das Original gerade nicht vorliegt hier frei aus Wikipedia:

"Tolkien hatte einen gewissen Einfluss auf die Übersetzung, vor allem eine gute Übersetzung der Namen war ihm wichtig."

Bagins --> Beutlin u.s.w.

Weil es ihm wichtig war das man mit den Namen das Richtige assoziiert.

Aber ich muss den 'alten Hasen' in soweit zustimmen, dass man es entweder hätte gleich übersetzen sollen, oder gar nicht.
Nebenbei, könnt ihr euch noch an den putzigen kleinen rollenden Roboter aus Krieg der Sterne (Episode 4 natürlich) erinnern? Überlegt mal wie er heißt und warum. Ach ja die guten alten Zeiten, ... (*schwelg*)

Damals war halt alles besser, auch die Zukunft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. August 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Nein.
> Sich über Anglizismen aufregen, aber eine Formulierung wie "macht das Sinn" verwenden.
> 
> Das sind die Richtigen.



schön das endlich jemand merkt das nichts Sinn machen nur Sinn haben kann^^
und ja es ist die schlechte Übersetzung von "that makes sense"


Ich finde die Diskussion über englische oder deutsche Namen müßig. Ich kenne fast nur die deutschen Namen also nutze ich sie auch.

Albern finde ich nur wenn dann ein anderer Spieler meint er müsse mich korrigieren.


----------



## Akubi (1. August 2008)

Bevor die Tolle "Eindeutschung" für World of Warcraft kam bestanden die Gebietnamen hauptsächlich auf Englisch
Für World of Warcraft N3erds die schon seit 2-3 Jahren spielen isses einfach besser und einfach so abgewöhnen kann man es sich nicht
Wobei mir Stormwind auch besser gefälllt als Sturmwind.
Ich selbst habe die Englische Version drauf weil das mit der Eindeutschung bei mir ned so gut klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten Englischen Namen hören sich einfach besser an und klingen weniger lächerlich.. Unterstadt....... what teh fuck is Unterstadt?
Ein neues Wort?
Naja ich bleib bei meinem Englischen Sprachpaket gefällt mir so auch viel besser


----------



## Yoranox (1. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Aha, und wo kommen in Warcraft 1 - 3 der Begriff Stranglethorn vor?





Es hat ja auch niemand von Warcraft 1-3 geredet.Es gab schon 1000 Bücher im Warcraft Universum,die aber mittlerweile auch eingedeutscht werden -.-
Ich finde eigennamen sollten erhalten werden.
Frostmourne=FROSTGRAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Northrend=Nordend?????
Warsong-Schlucht (Original sogar Warsong-Gulch)=KRIEGSHYMNENSCHLUCHT (mal im ernst wer ist für so etwas verantwortlich?)
Illidan Stormrage=Sturmgrimm
Shadowsong=Schattensang

alles dinge die ich nie verstehen werde und auch niemals annehmen werde.Ich benutze englische begriffe und eigennamen weil ich daran gewöhnt bin seid warcraft3.
Auf der anderen seite finde ich leute die die skills immer englisch bezeichnen auch affig....ich bin mage und musste ebenfalls letztens rätseln was denn scorch bedeutet.manche englische begriffe verstehe ich ja noch,weil sie kürzer sind.Die deutschen waren ja schon immer schreib faul daher kommen auch begriffe wie bashen oder nuken oder sonstwas weil man in nem wc3 match z.b. wichtige sekunden vertut wenn man statt nuken "lass mal den gegner schnell und erbarmungslos vernichten" schreibt.
Und die abkürzungen wie LBRS sind nicht einfach so gebastelt worden wie anfangs kritisiert,das sind die logischen abkürzungen=lower blackrock spire.Wer damit nichts anfangen kann, darf ja auch gerne jederzeit fragen und die leute die darauf n00b l2p oder sonstwas antworten sollte man so oder so nicht ernst nehmen  und gekonnt überhören.

Mfg Yoranox


P.S: ich weiß das meine eigene rechtschreibung nicht annähernd richtig ist genauso wie mein kleiner finger seltenst den weg an die großschreibtaste gefunden hat und entschuldige mich dafür,hatte nur nicht die geduld/zeit jetzt auf sowas zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (1. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> fidne zum teil sind die englischen namen besser zum abkürzen z.B. eisenschmiede wer würde schon es oder so sagen da fidne ich sit ironforge auch besser zum abkürzen



Aua ... was klingt denn bitte an der Zwei-Buchstaben-Kombination "if" besser als an der Zwei-Buchstaben-Kombination "es" ... das sind einfach nur zwei Buchstaben. Punkt!

 Ich habe kurz vor der auch meiner Meinung nach weitestgehend misslungenen Eindeutschung der Namen mit WoW angefangen, und bin jetzt in eine Gruppe kompletter Neulinge "reingeraten" ... die verstehen dich nicht mehr, wenn du von "if" redest, von "Ironforge" ganz zu schweigen.

 Die Eindeutschung ist ein Fakt, lerne, damit zu leben, oder besorg dir den englischen Client und spiel auf einem englischen Server ... ich meine, an all die "Pro-Spieler", es ist doch nicht so, dass es diese Alternative nicht gäbe, also, stoppt doch bitte dieses fruchtlose Genörgel ...


----------



## Belthar (1. August 2008)

also ich spiele wow seid fast 4 jahren schon und habe vorher auch begeistert wc1/2/3 /frozen throne  gespielt und die wow bücher gelesen und mir is einfach der kragen geplatz als es dann illiddan sturmgrim hieß und das alle schlimmste blackrock =schwarzfels 1. hört es sich scheiße an , 2. seid wann übersetzt man eigennamen ? naja danke schneesturm ^^ ich spiele jez mit englisch client und damit komm ich besser zu recht als alle 2 minuten auf buffed zu gucken wo ich jez hinlaufen muss weil ich ka hab wie die orte auf deutsch heißen ^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. August 2008)

Wenn es nur die Städtenamen wären ok...

Ich als "Neuling" 5 Monate bei WOW, werde gefragt ob ich denn nun den Dudu feral skille. 
Ich: was mache ich ? Feral gibt es hier nicht.. Anwort: Du Noob.

Aber wenn ich dan sehe das der Typ mit seinen Ho*ll*y Paladin angibt, fällt mir nix mehr ein.


----------



## Syriora (1. August 2008)

Tja ich kenn das Problem. Hab auch mit deutschen Namen angefangen.

Nur wenn man dann fragt ob man ein Portal nach DF oder SM bekommen kann... ja dann hörts schonmal auf  -.-'

Inzwischen bin ich der englischen Begriffe ebenfalls mächtig, aber grundsätzlich versuche ich, das deutsche zu verwenden. 
Mein Spiel ist auf deutsch, die Namen sind deutsch, warum soll ich bitte Englisch sprechen,
wenn es deutsche Begriffe gibt und ich auch nur die deutschen kenne ?

Mittlerweile wird allgemein so vieles aus dem Englischen übernommen, ist schade um die deutsche Sprache, die dabei verkümmert. 

Gruß

Syri


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

Gegenfrage an den TE: Warum kann jemand, der sich selbst als Teil einer Online Community, bzw. als Angehöriger der Internetgeneration sieht, und ein Spiel spielt, dass von einem in den USA ansässigen Entwickler gefertigt wurde kein Englisch?

Und zum Thema warum die Oldscool - Spieler englische Clients verwenden...

Grund1: Schmetterschwanzraptor - Lashtail Raptor
Grund2: Eisenschmiede - Ironforge
Grund3: Sturmwind - Stormwind

Die nachträgliche Eindeutschung (Ja, nachträglich, früher hiessen die Städte auch mit dem deutschen Client Ironforge und Stormwind, und das Eschental gabs damals ebenfalls nur als "Ashenvale"), als Verbeugung an eine im Durchschnitt 15 jährige "Community" die noch nicht einmal der englischen Sprache mächtig ist ist eine Schande für die Atmosphäre des ganzen Spiels.

In Warcraft II war im deutschen Introvideo auch von "Stormwind" die Rede, nur damals konnte der durchschnittliche PC Benutzer eben Englisch.


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

> Aha, und wo kommen in Warcraft 1 - 3 der Begriff Stranglethorn vor?



is ne multiplayer map in Wc3 (ka ob RoC oder TfT)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. August 2008)

nix klingt auf englisch besser. die haben alles 1 zu 1 sauber übersetz

stormwind ist auch nich cooler als sturmwind

versetzt euch mal in jemanden der english als muttersprache hat. der hat auch jedes wort in seiner eigenen uncoolen sprache


----------



## Eddishar (1. August 2008)

Das Gute ist, dass sie alles ziemlich 1:1 übersetzt haben. D.h. man kann sich die englischen Begriffe noch einißgermaßen verständlich übersetzen und ableiten.

Ganz besonders gelungen finde ich übrigens: "Janina Proudmoore" zu "Janine Prachtmeer" ... aus "moore" mache "more" mache "mehr" mache "meer" ... *g*


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nix klingt auf englisch besser. die haben alles 1 zu 1 sauber übersetz
> 
> stormwind ist auch nich cooler als sturmwind
> 
> versetzt euch mal in jemanden der english als muttersprache hat. der hat auch jedes wort in seiner eigenen uncoolen sprache




Schmetterschwanzraptor klingt wirklich verdammt cool.

Oder Jaina *Prachtmeer*... Was für ein Schrott

Genauso wie Baumkopf Holzfaust in Diablo 2


----------



## McMo007 (1. August 2008)

Frostgram, Unterstadt... tut mir Leid, aber das tut in den Augen weh..


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

> Interessant, wie einige "oldschool"-Zocker hier ihren englischen WoW-Client verteidigen, aber zu 95% nicht einmal in der Lage sind, dies in fehlerfreier deutscher Grammatik und/oder Rechtschreibung zu bewerkstelligen (was in meinen Augen eine Grundvorraussetztung für weitere Sprachen sein sollte). Von Interpunktion will ich garnicht erst anfangen.
> 
> Wirklich beängstigend.



Willst dich doch sicher mit Hans anfreunden oder?

Ich hab nichts gegen deutsche Namen aber zb die Übersetzung von Proudmoore, Stormrage und Frostmourne ist widerlich


----------



## Asphalaen (1. August 2008)

Meine Ansicht ist auch, dass einige Sachen einfach seit jeher in WC1-3 auf "halb-englisch" waren (Jaina Proudmoore z und dass so Sachen wie Eisenschmiede einfach viel zu spät gemacht worden sind... 
Wenn das von Anfang an auf Deutsch gewesen wäre, hätt's glaub ich weniger gestört, als so wie's war, dass halt mit einem Patch soooo viele Sachen und Namen "eingedeutscht" worden sind... alle waren an IF gewöhnt und dann heißt's auf einmal "Eisenschmiede"... auch "Frostgram" oder "Nordend" find' ich wesentlich schlimmer als "Frostmourne" oder "Northrend"... einfach irgendwie stimmungsvoller...
Deswegen spiel ich auch mit dem englischen Language Pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (1. August 2008)

BIn auch gegen die ganzen Anglizismen... Ich spiele inzwischen lange genug um da durchzublicken aber für Anfänger ist alles gleich nochmal schwerer zu verstehen sich für alles 2 Namen merken zu müssen


----------



## Batrion CdZ (1. August 2008)

Huhu

Sry das ich mir jetzt nicht alle 9 Seiten durch gelesen hab, aber ich hab da auch mal ne frage zu
Wenn ich mir den Englisch Client hole, ist dann ALLES auf englisch oder gibt es sowas das nur die Städte namen auf englisch sind?

Mfg Batrion


----------



## Siilverberg (1. August 2008)

Ich glaube eher das ist mehr gewohnheistsache selbst ich der schon einen teil übersetzt kannte finde ach das einige namen unübersetzt besser klingen hier ein paar beispiel:

Hochlord Bolvar Fardragon/Drachenwill
Redridge Gebirge/Rotkammgebrige
Southshore/Süderstade (also diesen namen finde ich einfach *würg*)
Der enboss aus Strat Baron Revindare/Baron Totenschwur
Stranglehorn/Schlingendornental um nur einiges zu nennen


Besonders Namen von Npcs sind meisten echt grottisch übersetzt siehe erstes beispiel


----------



## Erim (1. August 2008)

Ich bin mit Warcraft 2 (noch vor der bnet-Edition) ins Warcraft Universum eingestiegen. Seit Ewigkeiten sind Begriffe wie "Blackrock", "Hellscream", "Proudmoore", "Bronzebeard" etc etabliert.
Das hielt sich bis World of Warcraft. Dann, mit dem Addon kamen die Entwickler auf die Idee, dass der gemeine Deutsche mit solchen Begriffen nichts assoziieren könne und dass eine Übersetzung benötigt würde.
Soweit ein nobles Vorhaben, wenn auch ein gefährliches. Denn im Gegensatz zum Franzosen ist der Deutsche kein Sprach-Fanatiker, der alles ums Biegen und Brechen in seiner Muttersprache haben will. Und so wurden Dinge übersetzt, die kein normaler Mensch übersetzen würde.
So wurden selbst unwichtige NPCs... Entschuldigung, NSCs wie "John Turner" in "John Dreher" übersetzt.
Ende vom Lied:
So ziemlich alle Namen und auch Eigennamen wurden in WoW übersetzt - z.T. mit sehr Bescheidenen Ergebnissen.
"Alte Hasen" haben nun deutlich weniger Bezug zur Spielwelt. Sind sie jahrelang in Gebieten wie "Ashenvale" unterwegs gewesen, so finden sie heute nur noch ein "Eschental" vor....

Im Endeffekt hat das Ganze nichts mit "cool anhören" oder "l33t" zu tun. Viele Spieler sind einfach nur mit den englischen Begriffen groß geworden. Und der Versuch ihnen schlecht übersetzte deutsche Begriffe aufzuzwängen ist fehlgeschlagen. Daher dieses Sprach-Chaos.


----------



## Legacy (1. August 2008)

es klingt nicht einfach nur scheiße.....es sind teils auch eigennamen die umbenannt werden wie Ironforge zb

in HdR nenn ich ja Angmar auch nicht "XXX" (was es auch immer heißt) nur weil es nicht deutsch ist -.-


----------



## Ocian (1. August 2008)

Erim schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt hat das Ganze nichts mit "cool anhören" oder "l33t" zu tun. Viele Spieler sind einfach nur mit den englischen Begriffen groß geworden. Und der Versuch ihnen schlecht übersetzte deutsche Begriffe aufzuzwängen ist fehlgeschlagen. Daher dieses Sprach-Chaos.



Jop so ist es, denn wenn ich 2 Jahre Ashenvale und Felwood sehe dann werde ich nicht einfach wieder alles vergessen und neu lernen, schließlich sind Menschen im Grunde faule Tiere. Ich sehe auch kaum Leute die mittlerweile Tipp statt Tip schreiben und die ganzen STOP Schilder auf den Straßen sind auch nicht in Stopp geändert wurden nach einer Rechtschreibreform. *g*


----------



## Moronic (1. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



Ich hab seit Release gespielt, und ja, damals hatten die Orte und NPCs noch die Originalnamen. 

Viele User spielten nach der Eindeutschung den englischen Client auf damit sie vom schlechten Übersetzungswahn verschont blieben.


----------



## Alien123 (1. August 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Und ich würde gerne wissen, ob Du Dein "Handy" tragbares Telefon nennst.



Handy ist ein deutsches Wort


----------



## Ben313 (1. August 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> also meine meinung daszu ist . wenn man auf eine mdeutschen server spielt sollte man halt die selbige sprache und bezeichnungen nehmen . nichts mit englisch ist cooler und so . wem seine gewählte spielsprache nicht gefällt soll halt den server vechseln und auf einem englischen spielen . ist halt verwirrend für einen neuling wenn man sich teilweise mit doppelten bezeichnungen rumschlagen muß oder die englischen irgendwo her suchen muß .
> 
> deutscher server = deutsch . ansonsten auswandern wen es nicht gefällt
> 
> ...



Ich benutze immer noch Ausdrücke wie Stormwind, IF , Booty-Bay. Da ändere ich nichts wegen ein paar newbies-.-


----------



## Legacy (1. August 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Handy ist ein deutsches Wort



Handy ist kein deutsches Wort es ist englisch und bedeutet handlich....es wird jediglich in deutschland verwendet um das englische synonym Mobile Telephone zu ersetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikeMcFly (1. August 2008)

Bei mir ist es einfach so, das ich mit Eschental nix anfangen könnte. Ich spiele seit der Beta, also länger als das WoW auf dem Markt ist und für mich werden bestimmte Plätze auch immer bestimmte Namen tragen. Die ursprünglichen Namen hatten ein eigenes flair und so stümperhaft wie diese machtvollen Namen übersetzt wurden fällt es schwer sich an die neuen Namen zu gewöhnen.
Ich denke grade weil so stümperhaft übersetzt wurde ging der besondere Reiz einiger Orte verloren. Die ursprünglichen Namen klangen irgendwie autentischer, will sagen glaubwürdiger.

Bei dem Thema Denglisch missfallen mir im Spiel aber viel mehr die Leute die den chat mit kunstenglisch vollspamen. Nicht weil mans nicht versünde, sondern viel mehr weils einfach nur so grotten falsch ist, das selbst Engländer es nur schwer verstünden.

Ich finds cool wenn Leute unsere Sprache richtig benutzen. Dann kann auch gerne mal wer Mitglieder für einen Raid auf Ironforge suchen und nicht immer dieses uncoole lfm IF plz^^

PS: 2 bis 3 Antworten über mir stehen gute Beispiele für die Vergewaltigung der Deutschen UND Englischen Sprache:

Release - dafür kann man Veröffentlichung sagen
User - Ist eigendlich der Benutzer, in bezug auf das Spiel ist es im Denglisch richtiger vom Player zu sprechen^^
newbies - soweit mir bekannt ein Kunstwort ähnlich wie kiddis und noobs, aber eben solche benutzen es.

so, meckermodus aus.


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (1. August 2008)

ich entschuldige mich schon mal förmlich, ca. sieben (vermutlich redundante) seiten übersprungen zu haben, aber ein kleine Frage hätte ich:

wo liegt eigentlich "cologne"?


----------



## Whity07 (1. August 2008)

Deutsche Städtennamen for teh win


----------



## Nihlo (1. August 2008)

"Als ich neulich in der nähe des Wegekreuzes im Brachland questete und auf dem Weg nach Ratschet war um von dort per Schiff nach Beutebucht im Schlingendortal zu gelangen,dacht ich mir...let's get the english-client again!"

Mein Blut schreit danach das Blut meines Volkes zu rächen, was nur mit mindestens der doppelten Menge Blut vergolten werden kann,oder vielleicht mit dreimal so viel Blut als wäre man in einer Hölle voll Blut, das in Flammen steht und obendrein regnet es Blut. DAS wäre vielleicht genügend Blut,wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht.


----------



## luXz (1. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



Jo also manche Sachen waren früher english und die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) wollen das beibehalten, aber wieso leute einen Englishen client installieren kapier ich nich. Sie sagen immer weil viele Deutschen sachen da so "dumm" klingen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Und sachen die von Anfang an deutsch waren, da versteh ich nicht wieso man das in english sagen muss, wahrscheinlich fühlen sich viele "cooler"^^


----------



## NoFlame (1. August 2008)

Mit dem englischen client ist alles besser auch der ton !


----------



## Nihlo (1. August 2008)

gibt leute die ham eben schon wow gespielt da warn die meistn hier noch im wc3-tutorial hrhr...
jednfalls kann ja wohl keiner sagn dass "Beutebucht" besser klingt als Bootybay oder "Wegekreuz" besser als crossroads oder "Eschental" besser als Ashenvale oder "Schwarzfelstiefen" besser als Blackrockdeeps oder "Brutwächter Dreschbringer" (lol wtf omfg) als Broodlord Lashlayer etc etc


----------



## Latharíl (1. August 2008)

*bei seite 4 aufgehört hat zu lesen*

also, die deutschen namen sin gewöhnungsbedürftig und ich hab aus meiner warcraft 3 zeit auch noch die alten namen "drauf"...
aber mich stört des net, wenn die jetzt deutsch sin oder jemand mich fragt was ich mit tb oder so mein...erklär ich ihm gern geduldig...

genervt bin ich eher von dem, was blizz mit den namen von jaina und co. angestellt hat...

aber hey..öhm..mein kaffee is alle un ich hab den faden verloren...


----------



## Nihlo (1. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> genervt bin ich eher von dem, was blizz mit den namen von jaina und co. angestellt hat...



richtig! glatt vergessn...Jaina Prachtmeer! OoOoOoOoO darf doch nich wahr sein^^


----------



## Latharíl (1. August 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> richtig! glatt vergessn...Jaina Prachtmeer! OoOoOoOoO darf doch nich wahr sein^^



ich hab gedacht ich seh net richtig...*kopfschüttel*
übersetzungen mögen ja schön un gut sein...aber...*sprachlos is*


----------



## Kono (shat) (1. August 2008)

das problem ist ja eigentlich, das viel mehr leute mit wow angefangen haben, nachdem es eingedeutscht wurde. somit kennen sie die englischen worte nicht, und verstehen euch einfach nicht.
ich spiele seit einem jahr wow, und hab auch noch nicht alles drin.
vor allem weil in beiden sprachen zu sehr abgekürzt wird ... brd+sft ??? sind meine lieblinge. ich hab stunden gebraucht um leute zu finden die mir erklärt haben, was die von mir wollen, und das es ein und dasselbe ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit eurem englischen kram, macht ihr es einsteigern sehr schwer
ist doch vollkommen unnötig


----------



## Ocian (1. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> mit eurem englischen kram, macht ihr es einsteigern sehr schwer
> ist doch vollkommen unnötig



Ok. nehmen wir ein anderes Beispiel für eine Namensänderung. Sagt die der Instanzname pallisade etwas? nein?
Tja ich benutze den Namen dennoch und er war damals Deutsch und ist heute Deutsch.


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

Nihlo schrieb:


> richtig! glatt vergessn...Jaina Prachtmeer! OoOoOoOoO darf doch nich wahr sein^^


[iromie ON]
ist doch egal
[/iromie OFF]
WELTUNTERGANG
[ironie wieder ein]


----------



## Alpax (1. August 2008)

imho liegts auch daran, dass man sich daran gewöhnt hat eben Ironforge oder Undercity zu sagen etc...

Ich lehne so dämliche Namen wie Eschental ab ... Eschental wtfomgrofl ... Ashenvale .. das geht viel leichter über die Lippen ... 

Ausserdem bei mir isses genau umgekehrt wie bei dir ... wenn zB jemand sagt ja er geht jetzt in die Kriegshymnenschlucht ... da muss ich erstma überlegen was er meint

Warsong .. ah ... gewisse Wörter gehen einfach gaaarnet .... 


man schreibt ja auch

lfm wenn man mitglieder für ne ini oder so sucht und nicht snm ... hätt ich noch nie gelesen

es ist einfach gängiger

und bei stats ... manche sagen stam, agi etc. manche nehmen die deutschen wörter ... geschmacksache .... viele wie zB. Björn hier von Buffed spielen offensichtlich auf nem englischen Client und man merkt wie er oft überlegen muss wies auf deutsch heisst ... nur damit ich es wieder auf englisch zurückübersetzen kann um zu wissen was er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben313 (1. August 2008)

MikeMcFly schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es einfach so, das ich mit Eschental nix anfangen könnte. Ich spiele seit der Beta, also länger als das WoW auf dem Markt ist und für mich werden bestimmte Plätze auch immer bestimmte Namen tragen. Die ursprünglichen Namen hatten ein eigenes flair und so stümperhaft wie diese machtvollen Namen übersetzt wurden fällt es schwer sich an die neuen Namen zu gewöhnen.
> Ich denke grade weil so stümperhaft übersetzt wurde ging der besondere Reiz einiger Orte verloren. Die ursprünglichen Namen klangen irgendwie autentischer, will sagen glaubwürdiger.
> 
> Bei dem Thema Denglisch missfallen mir im Spiel aber viel mehr die Leute die den chat mit kunstenglisch vollspamen. Nicht weil mans nicht versünde, sondern viel mehr weils einfach nur so grotten falsch ist, das selbst Engländer es nur schwer verstünden.
> ...




Das meinte ich nicht im Sinne von Noob sondern Neuling was Newbie eigentlich auch bedeutet


----------



## Draco1985 (1. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> das problem ist ja eigentlich, das viel mehr leute mit wow angefangen haben, nachdem es eingedeutscht wurde. somit kennen sie die englischen worte nicht, und verstehen euch einfach nicht.
> ich spiele seit einem jahr wow, und hab auch noch nicht alles drin.
> vor allem weil in beiden sprachen zu sehr abgekürzt wird ... brd+sft ??? sind meine lieblinge. ich hab stunden gebraucht um leute zu finden die mir erklärt haben, was die von mir wollen, und das es ein und dasselbe ist.
> 
> ...



Richtig, die deutsche Übersetzung hat alles völlig unnötig verkompliziert, ziemlich tiefe Breschen in die Atmosphäre geschlagen und ist insgesamt selbst für einen Fünftklässler peinlich.

Ergo: Weg mit der deutschen Version, ELP für alle und die Community hat wieder den gleichen Stand.

Und bei aller Liebe: Wer das bisschen Englisch nicht versteht dass für das Lesen der Weltkarte und der Questbeschreibungen notwendig ist, der sollte mal seinen Bildungsstand überdenken...


----------



## Gnefiz (1. August 2008)

Ist doch im Grunde völlig normal, dass Englisch oder fremde Sprachen allgemein eine gewisse Faszination ausüben auf Nicht-Muttersprachler. Wenn man den Ursprung bzw. die Bedeutung eines Wortes nicht auf Anhieb erkennen kann, wirkt es doch gleich sehr viel mystischer - und von einem Fantasyspiel erwarten die meisten Spieler eben genau das, dass sie in eine andere Welt entführt werden durch die Story und Atmosphäre. Da kann man Orte nicht einfach lapidar "Eschental" nennen, weil das ja so gewöhnlich klingt... für den deutschen Muttersprachler, versteht sich. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Amerikaner den deutschen Ortsnamen "Eschental" sehr viel faszinierender findet als so ein (für ihn) langweiliges "Ashenvale" - obwohl es natürlich genau das gleiche bedeutet: "ash" bedeutet Esche und "vale" ist eine altenglische Form von "valley", was Tal bedeutet. Soviel zum Mystizismus. Für den Amerikaner/Briten ist die Bedeutung offensichtlich, für die meisten Deutschen nicht. Darin liegt der Reiz des englischen Namens. Er erinnert einen nicht an das Gewöhnliche des realen Lebens, wo Straßen auch mal ganz lapidar "Breiter Weg" heißen, weil die Dorfbewohner früher einfach wussten, was damit gemeint war, da es z.B. nur einen einzigen breiten Weg im Dorf gab.

Da aber World of Warcraft nun mal jetzt so ist, wie es ist... Wenn man miteinander kommunizieren will, muss man wohl oder übel beide Versionen von Ortsnamen kennen(lernen). Wenn ein Preuße nach Bayern kommt wird er auch vom Urbaier gemobbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr viel anders verhält es sich hier auch nicht.


----------



## Draner (1. August 2008)

Es heißt ja auch nicht "Welt des Kriegshandwerks".

Geht ja darum zu verstehen worum es geht und nicht unbedingt die Übersetzung zu wissen.


----------



## xDemonx (2. August 2008)

Zum Topic: 

Ich find die Eindeutschung einfach nur daneben. Totale Panne. Tut mir Leid, dass ich Befürworter deiner verhassten Anglizismen bin. Meiner Meinung nach klingen die Übersetzung teilweise nach mehrfachen Google Übersetzungen. Das ganze Feeling geht verloren, nur weil sich Leute wie du beschweren oder weil irgendeine Institution meint, gegen Anglizismen zu sein. 

Tut mir Leid, dass Blizzard eine Amerikanische Firma ist und dort English die Amtssprache ist. 

Ich hab mich damals tierisch aufgeregt (Ich spiele seit fast 2 1/2 Jahren), dass mein geliebtes Strangle nun Schlingendornental hieß. Und Sturmwind, Eisenschmiede und Unterstadt hab ich bis heute nicht verkraftet. Ich mein, dass tut doch einfach nur weh. Schlimmer als einige Mitbürger aus unteren Schichten die einem, wenn man ihnen nachts begegnet erzählen wie sie unsere Stadt schon kaputt gemacht haben bevor ich geboren wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

my 71 cents.


----------



## Casionara (2. August 2008)

alte namen nutzen = noobfilter
wer damit nix anfangen kann soll seinen weg gehen und mich verschonen
kacknoops go home


----------



## Seratos (2. August 2008)

Viele "Eindeutschungen" taten schon sehr weh, zB Thunderbluff/Donnerfels, Ironforge/Eisenschmiede.
Ich hätte liebend gern auf n paar eindeutschungen verzichtet, wenn dabei nicht so nen mist bei rausgekommen wäre.
Und auch schon in WC3 waren einige dinge schon englisch, zB lady proudmoore, jetzt prachtmeer...
naja ich fand diesen schritt von blizz einen riesen fehler, da einige dinge nun echt behämmerte namen haben, wie zB dein erwähntes Eschental.


----------



## Aribef (2. August 2008)

lol der über mir mit noobfilter.. digger du hast ja echt gelitten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist absoluter schwachsinn das die englischen namen besser klingen.. spielte auch schon vor BC... Undercity klingt genauso bescheuert wie Unterstadt - da hätte man sich insgesamt was anderes einfallen lassen können... Donnerfels klingt gut und Eisenschmiede klingt auch ok - typisch Zwerg eben... Sturmwind kling genauso bescheuert wie Stormwind, ich erkene absolut keine Anhaltspunkte die dem Name gleichkommen würden... Es ist ganz normal das Leute die irgendwas schon länger machen sich schwer tuen oder sich einfach nur anstellen irgendwelche Änderungen zu akzeptieren... der Witz an allem ist auch noch das viele die meinen Englisch klingt besser/cooler noch nciht einmal richtig Englisch können und sich so hinstellen wollten als könnten sie es!!! Ich lach euch ins Gesicht ihr Honks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (2. August 2008)

Die Oldschool Zocker nehmen englische Namen.

Die Neuankömmlinge deutsche Namen.

Eine von beiden Gruppen MUSS zwangsläufig beide Namen lernen.

Warum die Neuen und nicht die Alten? Für die Alten spricht definitiv das ihnen das Spiel dadurch noch schwerer gemacht wird. Für die Neuen ledeglich die Faulheit der Alten - was gelinde gesagt einfach arschig ist.

Btw: Abkürzungen wie "lfg" "lfm" "afk" "nap" etc. sind durch das Internet bzw. allgemein durch Online-Spiele die international gespielt werden entstandene Begriffe und nicht ausschließlich auf die Entstehung durch WoW beschränkt. Im Gegensatz zu "uc" "if" etc. welche sich auf Gebietsnamen aus WoW beziehen. Des weiteren ist die Entstehung englischer Abkürzungen auch dadurch zu erklären das Spiele wie WoW meistens zuerst auf englisch erscheinen weswegen sich zunächst eine englische Community bildet die quasi die Grundlage stellt.

Die Argumentation der Oldschool Zocker ist also etwas dürftig. Ledeglich das die Übersetzung sich nicht mit den Warcraft-Teilen deckt mag ein Argument sein - jedoch ist es aus Sicht Blizzards wirtschaftlich betrachtet ein Unterschied ob jemand solo vor einem Strategiespiel sitzt oder in einem Online Spiel wo die Namen wichtige Kenntniss sind.

Durch die komplett Eindeutschung wurden zumindest unschöne Deutsch/Englisch Mischungen vermieden welche nun durch die Spieler entstehen.

Der aktuelle Stand der Dinge ist das wohl sowohl alte als auch neue Spieler beide Sprachen lernen müssen - ob sie wollen oder nicht. Und das wird sich NIEMALS mehr ändern.


----------



## Seratos (2. August 2008)

Naja ich zogg nurnoch Englisch, lernt man auch n bischen was bei.


----------



## I dream online (2. August 2008)

Ich gebe zu, ich habe nun nicht alle Seiten gelesen.

... In einem, wohl recht speziellen Fall wird wohl keinem die Übersetzung ins deutsche bekannt sein:

Darnassus

*Darn* *ass* *us*

Ich übersetze diesen Namen nicht Bin aber doch ziemlich sicher, daß die meisten nichtmal ahnen, was dies eigentlich heißt....

Na dann, ran an eure Wörterbücher


----------



## Dagrolian (2. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ...ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...sagte derjenige der von einem thread sprach.


----------



## Larandera (2. August 2008)

Die komplette Eindeutschung von WoW war iwie nen Schock und von den meisten Player gar nicht gewohlt!

An dem Tag als ich einlogte,und ich mich in Eisenschmiede befand,dachte ich erstmal: Wasn jetzt los oO. Dann kam erstmal das ewige mit der Gilde reden was nun los is und warum das nun so ist.

Ich sag: Es war sinnlos und bescheuert von Blizzard es komplett einzudeutschen und sogar EIGENNAMEN zu übersetzen ...

Als ich mein Stormrage Set gar nicht mehr am Namen erkannte war ich baff^^


Naja,ich sag immer noch Ashenvale,undercity bzw Uc,Thunderbluff,Booty Bay(rate wie die nun heist)^^etc.

Ich finds immer witzig wenn man zb thunderbluff sagt und manche Fragen wo das den liegt und ob das ne neue Ini ist o,_,O^^

Big Dante Edith sagt: 





> Des weiteren ist die Entstehung englischer Abkürzungen auch dadurch zu erklären das Spiele wie WoW meistens zuerst auf englisch erscheinen weswegen sich zunächst eine englische Community bildet die quasi die Grundlage stellt.



Ähm sry,welche Spiele gab es wie WoW vor ~ nun guten 4 Jahren?^^ Und nein,es kam eig gleich auf Deutsch und nicht auf Englisch,somit baute sich auf Deutschen-Server(deshalb Deutsche Server^^) auch eine Deutsche Comm auf die es als selbstverständlich hielt Undercity zu sagen. Warum ist es faul wenn die alten Hasen(dazu zähle ich mich auch) einfach darauf beharren Undercity zu sagen statt UNTERSTADT(würg)^^? früher lernten alle Neueinsteiger einfach die Namen wie sie auch gehörten und niemand war verwirrt^^


----------



## Korgor (2. August 2008)

Hmm, ich zock mit der Deutschen Version, aber sag immer alles auf Englisch.
Zock schon seid 2 Jahren und da gabs eben noch alles in Englisch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (2. August 2008)

hab auch mit dem deutschen client angefangen, an die englischen namen gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, ich benutz mittlerweile auch die englischen ausdrücke aus dem grund weil es die mehrheit so macht. is einfach geläufiger


----------



## Ben313 (2. August 2008)

I schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich habe nun nicht alle Seiten gelesen.
> 
> ... In einem, wohl recht speziellen Fall wird wohl keinem die Übersetzung ins deutsche bekannt sein:
> 
> ...



hmm Darn ass us

Darm lass uns?^^

Ne verrate es uns bitte oh Mächtiger Dream on(line)

btt: Ich find das mit dem "noobfilter" sinnvoll^^


----------



## Freelancer (2. August 2008)

Bei den oldschool zocker sind meistens  die neuen Abkürzung unbekannt ich habe den server gewechselt der zu bc gekommen ist und ich muß dort manchmal 2 mal überlegen was manche da so mit den neuen Abkürzungen meinen^^ 

Macht mir wer ein Portal nach es das ist eigentlich das schlimmst was man im chat posten kann ich frag mich immer wer wohl es ist ^^

jaja Eisenschmiede aber das liest sich halt immer so komisch ^^


----------



## Sevydos (2. August 2008)

Ich hab mir das englische Sprachpaket geholt, da ich mir manche der Eindeutschungen nicht antun will.
Es kann nicht sein, dass Namen, die in Warcraft III (und in früheren Teilen) eingedeutscht werden:
Hellscream zum Beispiel - "Höllschrei" - Ich find der Name hört sich zum erbrech...der Name zerstört eine Art Atmosphäre, zerstört etwas vom "Feeling" im Spiel, zerstört den Bezug auf den Grundstein zum Spiel, den Bezug zur StrategieReihe...
Und das ist nicht der einzige Name - Ich mein, sagen wir in Deutschland etwa "Neu York"? Nennen wir jemanden, der mit Nachnamen "Smith" heisst "Schmied"?

Ich find Blizz hat es an dieser Stelle übertrieben und macht es den Neueinsteiger nicht grade leicht...Ich werd bei der englischen Version bleiben und wünsche euch noch viel Spass mit ... Sachen wie ... "Frostgraaaaaaaaaaaam"...

Wo ich angefangen habe, da waren die Sachen noch teilweise Englisch - Na und? Das sind halt NAMEN, die KANN man eigentlich garnicht EINDEUTSCHEN! - Mein Argument gegen die Eindeutschung sind die Namen von Personen und Städten, an Instanznamen kann man sich noch gewöhnen...

Wurd das in anderen Sprachen eigentlich auch gemacht? Alles übersetzt, auch Namen?


----------



## Dracocephalus (2. August 2008)

Ich versuche da mal sprachlich-semantisch ranzugehen.

Warcraft ist im Original nun mal Englisch. Die Ersteller der Texte sind englische Muttersprachler und hatten demnach bei der Namensgebung bestimmte Bilder, Gefühle etc. im Sinn. Solche Dinge kann man nur sehr selten übersetzen. Wer einmal Monty Python im Original gesehen hat, oder Pratchett gelesen hat, der weiß, wovon ich spreche. Sprachliche Witze sind in den meisten Fällen inkompatibel zu anderen Sprachen. 

Nehmen wir ruhig ein gängiges Beispiel: Die Kriegshymnenschlucht (Warsong gulch). Das fängt schon damit an, daß ein "gulch" keine "Schlucht" ist, aber das hat damals, als es noch Warsong-Schlucht hieß keinen besonders gestört. Warum nicht? Weil man das ohnehin wegließ. Man brüllte einfach "WAAAARSOOOONG!!!" und alles war klar. Ein sehr schönes Wort zum brüllen. Jetzt brüll mal ebenso überzeugend Kriegshymnenschlucht...klappt nicht. Auch verkürzt auf "Krrriieeegshymneeee!" wird das nix. Zwei simple Vokale, zwe simple Silben, kein Problem. Aber wenn man das auf drei Silben ausbaut und solche Bremsen wie "ymn" reinsetzt...geht nicht. Das ist nur noch eine simple Bezeichnung, keine Grundlage für einen Schlachtruf. :-(

Was hingegen gut ging, sind eindeutige Übersetzungen. Mit Undercity->Unterstadt kann ich persönlich gut leben, weil es sinngemäß übersetzt wurde und auch der Klang davon nicht beeinflußt wurde. Es bleibt allerdings der schale Beigeschmack einer typischen Deutschen Kleinstadt. Auch bei Thousand Needles-> Tausend Nadeln ist es für meinen Geschmack gut gelungen. 

Bei Ironforge->Eisenschmiede mag man zwar argumentieren, daß das eine 1A Übersetzung ist, aber es paßt nicht. Warum? Ganz einfach. Wir haben einen Zwerg. Der typische, mürrische, verschlossene, grummelige Zwerg (Für Zwerge+Bier gilt das natürlich nicht....). Aus der Erde geboren, der Erde verbunden. Die Sprache der Zwerge ist daher auch geprägt von gutturalen Lauten, also Grummeln, Brummen und Murmeln. Ironforge läßt sich hervorragend grummeln, mit all den "r"s, den "o"s und dem "g". Jetzt versuchen wir mal Eisenschmiede. Wie soll man das grummeln? Ein "Ei" und ein langes, stimmhaftes "i" mit einem Zischlaut verbunden. Das ist eher was für Gnome oder Goblins, aber nicht für Zwerge. 

Die ganz großen Absacker gibt es aber bei den Questen und den NSC-Gegnern. Erst kürzlich war ich wieder in Ferelas unterwegs und hab mit meinem Twink gequestet. Es gibt da vom Lederer den Auftrag, ein paar Yetis zu legen. Genauer, es gibt zwei Questen nacheinander, bei denen man Yetis legen muß und von deren Pelz einsammeln soll. Von den "Feral Scar Yetis" und den "Enraged Feral Scar"sammelt man in der ersten Queste. Und von den "Rage Scar Yeti" und den "Ferocious Rage Scar" in der zweiten Queste. Brav übersetzt muß man nun von den "Wildschrammyetis" und den "Wütenden Wildschrammyetis" in der ersten, sowie von den "Wutschrammyetis" und den "Wilden Wutschrammyetis" in der zweiten sammeln. Sag mal "Wütender Wildschrammyeti" und "Wilder Wutschrammyeti" schnell hintereinander... Ich glaube, jeder hat da schon verzweifelt.
Es gibt da eine Queste, die mir heute wieder auffiel: "Sind wir endlich da, Yeti?". Macht keinen echten Sinn, oder? Warum wohl? Weil es eine wörtliche Übersetzung einen Wortspiels ist, das im Deutschen nicht existiert. "Are we there, yeti?" anstatt von "Are we there yet?". Man hätte das mit "Sind wir, Balda?" versuchen können, aber das trifft es nicht ganz und der Yeti aus der Quest fehlt. Dennoch: Mir war sofort klar, wie das Original aussehen muß und was gemeint war, bevor es kaputtübersetzt wurde. Aber das kann ja nicht jeder wissen. 

Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele dafür, warum es einfach nicht funktioniert, ein Original zu lokalisieren. Das Original ist in Stimmung und Klang optimal und jeder Übersetzung verliert. Das merkt man zwar nicht immer, wenn man nur die Übersetzung kennt, aber wenn man dann mal das Original versucht... 

Ich spiele dennoch mit dem Deutschen Client, weil ich ja auch auf Deutsch im Chat schreibe. Dort verwende ich dann nach Belieben die originalen Bezeichnungen oder nicht. Wie es gerade paßt. Gerade zum Handeln sind die schlechten Übersetzungen super geeignet, weil man sich darünber lustig machen kann, wo denn ein Eber sein Horn hat, wenn es doch einen "Wildhornhelm des Ebers" gibt und ob er ihn zum suhlen abgenommen hat.^^ 

Ach ja, die "Höhlen des Wehklagens" bzw. HDW heißen eigentlich "Wailing Caverns", aber ich habe noch nie im Channel eine "Suche nach Gruppe für WC" gelesen...könnte aber durchaus Aufmerksamkeit erregen. ^^

D.


----------



## Gutebesserung (2. August 2008)

Ich hab von Anfang an mit den englischen Namen gespielt und bin sie einfach gewohnt. Wenn du Jahre lang den Namen auf Englisch benutzt hast bleibt er einfach hängen. In WoW war eindeutschen Jahre lang ein fremdwort. Das heute alles auf Deutsch ist, ist eigentlich das besondere. Früher war fast nichts auf Deutsch.


----------



## Laxera (2. August 2008)

weil das auch so heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch hat es den vorteil das es besser klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das ist wie bei den städten....sag nur mal: EISENSCHMIEDE = IRONFORGE (heißt zwar das gleiche, aber englisch hat einen guten klang, das deutsche klingt einfach nur schlimm)


mfg LAX


----------



## Lisutari (2. August 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ich versuche da mal sprachlich-semantisch ranzugehen.
> 
> Warcraft ist im Original nun mal Englisch. Die Ersteller der Texte sind englische Muttersprachler und hatten demnach bei der Namensgebung bestimmte Bilder, Gefühle etc. im Sinn. Solche Dinge kann man nur sehr selten übersetzen. Wer einmal Monty Python im Original gesehen hat, oder Pratchett gelesen hat, der weiß, wovon ich spreche. Sprachliche Witze sind in den meisten Fällen inkompatibel zu anderen Sprachen....



- Nur Teilweise zitiert um den  Post nicht zu zerreisen - 
Ich verstehe wirklich Super was du meinst hast dir richtig Mühe gegeben beim Schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn ich einen Prechett Fan finde springe ich sowiso aus Freude durch die Decke, ich nehme einfach mal an du bist einer wegen dem Vergleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen hast du mich überzeugt den English-Client zu downloaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kethlana (2. August 2008)

Also ich nutze die englischen Bezeichnungen einfach,weil ich es damals alles so kennengelernt habe.Jetzt muss ich mich aber jedes Mal verbessern,weil wir zuviele dabei haben,die WoW so einfach nicht mehr kennen.
Ausserdem stimme ich der Aussage zu,dass die englischen Bezeichnungen einfach besser klingen.

Bsp.:Schlingendorntiger...oder so in der Art...das klingt doch wirklich blöd


----------



## hohewarte (2. August 2008)

Tja, die Frage bezüglich der Anglizismen stelle ich mir auch oft. Ich glaube die Antwort ist tatsächlich ganz einfach und wurde auch schon gebracht. Die Leute meinen tatsächlich sie wären      " C O O L " wenn sie englisch schreiben dürfen. Keine Ahnung was daran cool sein soll. Ich glaube, "D O O F " wäre die bessere Erklärung aber jedem das seine. Mir fällt in WoW brutal oft auf wie schlecht die Leute deutsch schreiben und wie massig viele Schreibfehler gemacht werden. Ich meine jetzt nicht ein verschreiben oder einen Tastendreher, ich meine tatsächliche Unkenntniss der deutschen Schrift. Warum solche Leute dann auch noch "Anglizismen" verwenden wollen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (2. August 2008)

hohewarte schrieb:


> Tja, die Frage bezüglich der Anglizismen stelle ich mir auch oft. Ich glaube die Antwort ist tatsächlich ganz einfach und wurde auch schon gebracht. Die Leute meinen tatsächlich sie wären      " C O O L " wenn sie englisch schreiben dürfen. Keine Ahnung was daran cool sein soll. Ich glaube, "D O O F " wäre die bessere Erklärung aber jedem das seine. Mir fällt in WoW brutal oft auf wie schlecht die Leute deutsch schreiben und wie massig viele Schreibfehler gemacht werden. Ich meine jetzt nicht ein verschreiben oder einen Tastendreher, ich meine tatsächliche Unkenntniss der deutschen Schrift. Warum solche Leute dann auch noch "Anglizismen" verwenden wollen ist mir schleierhaft.



Genau meine Meinung! Fürs deutsche reicht es nicht, aber man will ja cool sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (2. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja für die ich sag mal oldschool zocker ( über 2 jahre )
> darunter zähl ich mich jetzt auch
> 
> 
> ...


signed!!! sowas von signed


----------



## Thorat (2. August 2008)

Eredon schrieb:


> Du kannst dir in der Accountverwaltung das englische Spachpaket holen und installieren, dann ist dein WoW wieder auf englisch spielbar. Ob es sich lohnt ? Denke eher nicht, Spieltechnisch ändert sich durch die Installation nichts. Ich würde es lassen.



Ähh... Wieso sollte es sicht _nicht_ lohnen?? Kostet ja nix o.Ä. Ich habs mir geholt und bin richtig zufrieden, hilft auch mein Englisch ein bisschen aufzustocken wenn ich die Questtexte lese.

Edit:



> Tja, die Frage bezüglich der Anglizismen stelle ich mir auch oft. Ich glaube die Antwort ist tatsächlich ganz einfach und wurde auch schon gebracht. Die Leute meinen tatsächlich sie wären " C O O L " wenn sie englisch schreiben dürfen. Keine Ahnung was daran cool sein soll. Ich glaube, "D O O F " wäre die bessere Erklärung aber jedem das seine. Mir fällt in WoW brutal oft auf wie schlecht die Leute deutsch schreiben und wie massig viele Schreibfehler gemacht werden. Ich meine jetzt nicht ein verschreiben oder einen Tastendreher, ich meine tatsächliche Unkenntniss der deutschen Schrift. Warum solche Leute dann auch noch "Anglizismen" verwenden wollen ist mir schleierhaft.



Wieso sollte ich mich cooler fühlen, wenn ich anstatt IF Eisenschmiede sag? Ich find die übersetzung einfach scheisse, beste Beispiele: Undercity = Unterstadt, Warsongulch(schlucht) = Kriegshymnen schlucht.
Es mag zwar _richtig_ übersetzt sein, jedoch sind die Namen wirklich nur doof, das sie praktisch von Google übersetzer übersetzt werden könnten, und es würden bessere Namen rauskommen -_-


----------



## Nihlo (2. August 2008)

imma des dolle "die fühln sich dann kuhl" argument...geht nich ums kuhl sein,die andren spiela raffn nich ob man auf der map Thunderbluff oder Donnerfels stehn hat,geht drum dass wir dann mehr spaß im spiel ham...und des is kuhl!


----------



## Kono (shat) (2. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und bei aller Liebe: Wer das bisschen Englisch nicht versteht dass für das Lesen der Weltkarte und der Questbeschreibungen notwendig ist, der sollte mal seinen Bildungsstand überdenken...





Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und bei aller Liebe: Wer das bisschen Englisch nicht versteht dass für das Lesen der Weltkarte und der Questbeschreibungen notwendig ist, der sollte mal seinen Bildungsstand überdenken...


also mein bildungsstand ist recht gut, aber wenn ihr mich im ts englisch reden hören müsstet, würdet ihr für die eindeutschung auf die straße gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke, da gehts einigen anderen auch so
10 jahre englischunterricht und es hat nichts gebracht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattengoul (2. August 2008)

nur die leute die wow schon länger spielen benutzen die englischen wörter weil die sich eben allgemein besser anhören als deutsche 
weil ironforge hört sich besser an als eisenschmiede und egal wo du fragst es ist und bleibt if (ironforge) und nicht es (eisenschmiede)
und man kann auch wow auf anglisch umstellen bei der install bin ihc der meinung aba was bringt dir das? 
kannst doch genau so gut auf deutsch weiter spielen musst denn halt auf die pre bc zeiten bei google mal rein schauen wie es alles damals hieß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (2. August 2008)

Am schlimmsten finde ich die Eindeutschunng der Namen, wie schon gesagt Proudmoore zu Prachtmeer oder Hellscream zu höllschrei. Haben die sogar in einigen Büchern gemacht


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Ich versuche da mal sprachlich-semantisch ranzugehen.
> 
> Warcraft ist im Original nun mal Englisch. Die Ersteller der Texte sind englische Muttersprachler und hatten demnach bei der Namensgebung bestimmte Bilder, Gefühle etc. im Sinn. Solche Dinge kann man nur sehr selten übersetzen. Wer einmal Monty Python im Original gesehen hat, oder Pratchett gelesen hat, der weiß, wovon ich spreche. Sprachliche Witze sind in den meisten Fällen inkompatibel zu anderen Sprachen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, Fullquotes sind wie öffentliche Blähungen aber diesen Beitrag muss ich einfach Fullquoten, weil er mit zu dem Besten gehört was ich bisher in diesem Forum gelesen habe!!
Wäre es möglich würde ich ihn, so wie er ist, in meine Sig packen. Vielen Dank Dracocephalus!!!!!!

(Und ja, meine Freundin und ich haben versucht Eisenschmiede zu grummeln, es ist tatsächlich völlig unmöglich!!)


----------



## Exo1337 (2. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...




 Weils einfach voll smoooth is alta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .......

Ahja und ich zock auch schon seit Eisenschmiede noch Ironforge hies, also dass das ein "Privileg für die alten Hasen" is, is für mich ziemlicher Schwachsinn.

edit: Wenn jemand allerdings sagt, er braucht das für die Atmosphäre des Spiels, da er sich so besser in die WoW reinversetzen kann, is das etwas anderes.


----------



## fdauer (2. August 2008)

Das empfinden der englischen Wörter ist nur besser, weil sie eher da waren. Ist einfaches subjektives Empfinden. Neulinge finden die deutschen Namen besser, weil sie sie eben kennen, und was man schon kennt, ist erstmal immer gut, auch wenn es sich ändern (Man erinnere immer an die Aussage, die "gute alte Zeit"). Bei Neulingen gibts die nicht, also wird das was es gibt als "gut" empfunden. Wenn man das noch ausweitet kann man an die Konflikte zwischen den Generationen schon denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (2. August 2008)

Ich kann mich noch errinern wie die Community gegen die Lokalisierung der Städtenamen protestiert hat. Aber im Emdeffekt hat es ja nichts genutzt. Und mal ehrlich: Hört sich "Das Vorgebirge des Hügelland" nicht etwas doof an? Meldet euch, wenn ihr einen Ort kennt, der "Der Strand vorm Meer" heißt, k?


----------



## Ekkiman (2. August 2008)

Klar kommt das in der deutschen Sprache phonetisch einfach nicht mehr so gut rüber. Dazu sind die beiden Sprachen einfach zu unterschiedlich. 

Dennoch denke ich in vielerlei Hinsicht das wir uns nicht wirklich vorstellen können inwieweit ein englischer Muttersprachler die Worte vernimmt. 
Möglicherweise klingt Stormwind dort genauso gewöhnungsbedürftig wie bei uns Sturmwind. Auch wenn das "O" im englischen den Namen klangvoller und stärker erscheinen lässt.


----------



## Xerodes (2. August 2008)

Schattengoul schrieb:


> ... es ist und bleibt if (ironforge) und nicht es (eisenschmiede)...



Kann aber auch manchmal unter Neueinsteigern (z.B. ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu ziemlichen Verwechslungen kommen. Hier mal am Besipiel:
Ich steh mit lvl 3 als Gnom im Startgebiet rum, als ein lvl 10 Zwergenkrieger daherkommt und fragt:

Er: "Warst du schon in IF?"
Ich: "IF?_?"
Er: "Man! Ich will nur wissen, ob du schon da warst!"
Ich: "Was ist denn IF? Bin neu und hab da keine Ahnung, was du meinst!"
Er: "IF = Iron *Forke*"     [xD -> Ich weis, das "e" an "Fork" hätte mich aufmerksam machen müssen ^^]
Ich: "Bei welcher Eisengabel soll ich denn gewesen sein?"
Er: "OMG! DU NOOB! Das ist die Hauptstadt der Zwerge und der Gnome!"
Ich: "Achso. Da war ich noch nicht, aber heißt die nicht Eisenschmiede?"
Er: "Bist du wirklich so *****, oder willst du mich verar****n? Die heißt original Iron *Forke* und wurde erst später umbenannt!"
Ich: "Na wenn se nicht heute erst umbenannt wurde kann ich es nicht wissen. Hab grad erst den Test-Acc erstellt."
Er: "OMG!"

Danach hat er sich ausgeloggt ^^

Das war meine erste Begegnung mit den alten, englischen Bezeichnungen, die mich ganz schön abgeschreckt hat... aber der schreibweise von Iron Forge nach zu urteilen kannte er sich selbst nicht so gut aus (Eisengabel). xD
Mir egal, wer aus welchem Grund welchen Begriff benutzt... ich muss es letztenendes nur verstehen können.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2008)

Seit die Lokalisierung in Patch 2.0 kam hab ich immer mit ELP gespielt, die deutsche Version ist einfach unglaublich schlecht übersetzt und schlechte Übersetzungen, sowie Lokalisierung von Orten und berühmten Persönlichkeiten stören die Athmosphäre, imo.


----------



## Deathsoull (2. August 2008)

ich spiel mit der deutschen version... übersetzung hin oder her!


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (2. August 2008)

Nun ich sag  mal ich nutze die alten Namen aus Gewohnheit weiter und weil ich es scheiße finde Unterstadt oder Eisenschmiede zu nehmen klingt nicht gut finde ich.


----------



## Oimdudla (2. August 2008)

Eisenschmiede, Schlingendorntal, Eschental, Sturmwind, Donnerfels...WTF?!

erklärt dir das deine frage?


----------



## Kahadan (2. August 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Seit die Lokalisierung in Patch 2.0 kam hab ich immer mit ELP gespielt, die deutsche Version ist einfach unglaublich schlecht übersetzt und schlechte Übersetzungen, sowie Lokalisierung von Orten und berühmten Persönlichkeiten stören die Athmosphäre, imo.



Subjektives Denken.
Wenn man sich die Übersetzungen genau anschaut, sieht man: Hey, Blizzards Übersetzungen sind eigentlich gut und stimmig!
-----------
Ich Spiele WoW seit gut 2 Jahren und finde es angenehm, dass die Lokalisierung kam - und ich benutze immer die deutschen Namen für Orte und NPCs


----------



## Latharíl (2. August 2008)

also, ich hab bin gestern zwischen den sprachen hin und hergesprungen...ja ich wollte switch sagen...und..da klingen die namen im spanischen soagr besser als manch deutsche übersetzung...


----------



## Stonewhip (2. August 2008)

Ich möchte diese Diskussion auf die Spitze treiben und frage mich (und euch):

Wenn so viele Menschen den englischen Client bevorzugen, da sie auf ihm "gelernt" haben, warum spielen diese Menschen dann nicht auf englischen/englischsprachigen Realm's? Wenn die englische Sprache SOOO viel toller ist, als die Muttersprache und obendrein noch VIIIEL besser klingt, warum dann noch auf schnödes Deutsch im Chat und der restlichen Welt zurückgreifen? - Also "Nägel mit Köpfen" sehen anders aus.

Die BETA's der meisten Spiele setzten vorraus, das man der englischen Sprache/Schrift mächtig ist (naja, jedenfalls damals, als BETA's noch BETA's waren, und man VERPFLICHTET wurde, regelmäßige Berichte zu verfassen und ganz geschmeidig aus der BETA-Veranstalltung gekickt wurde, wenn man 2 Tage nacheinander keinen verfasst hat). Einige (aktuelle) MMOG-BETA's verlangen sogar, eine Bewerbung die KOMPLETT in englisch verfasst sein muss (selbstgeschrieben, und nicht aus "multiple choice"-Bausteinen zusammengeschustert!). Wahrscheinlich würden dort aber (so ziemlich) alle "oldschool"-Zocker hier mächtig mit ihrem Englischtick versagen.

Wieso dann nicht KOMPLETT wechseln? Man hätte auch keine Probleme mehr mit den ganzen "kackn00bs" die ja mal überhaupt keinen Plan haben, was Sache ist und nicht einmal die "echten" Orts- und NPC-Namen kennen und den "oldschool"-Zockern eh nur den Spaß am Spiel nehmen weil sie ständig "dumme" Fragen fragen.

Ich muss zugeben, auch ich habe bei einigen Übersetztungen die Augen verdreht, als ich z.B. zum ersten mal "Jaina Prachmeer" oder "Maiev Schattensang" gelesen habe (vor allem, da es ja bei WC auch möglich war, die Originalnamen zu verwenden (und sie sogar in die Sprachsamples zu übernehmen), aber was hier teilweise an Argumenten FÜR den englischen Client vorgebracht wird, ist lächerlich.
Es klingt eher wie das, was von den Senioren (teilweise heute noch) gejammert wird, als der EURO eingeführt wurde. - Einziger Lichtblick: sogar diese ältere Generation sieht langsam ein, das man sich der Entwicklung einiger Dinge nicht entgegenstellen kann: wenn ich den Euro habe, muss ich ihn annehmen (aka: wenn ich mit Spielern spiele, die einen deutschen Client haben, sollte ich flexibel sein).

MfG


----------



## Schlamm (2. August 2008)

Da ich nie auf englischer Sprachausgabe gezockt habe und erst vor einem Jahr wow angefangen hab (da war schon alles eingedeutscht) aber alle Leute halt UC zu unterstadt sagen (nur ein beispiel) muss ich sagen.....was solls? 

Jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Auch anfänger habens schnell raus, zumindest habe ich ohne groß nachschlagen rausgekriegt was das alles heißen soll^^


----------



## Megamage (2. August 2008)

Also ich spiel auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag das Deutsche nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredder87 (2. August 2008)

Hallo horner,
ich finde es eigentlich schade das den Text so aggressiv geschrieben hast. Ein bisschen netterer Ton wäre angebracht gewesen, naja.
Meine Meinung dazu ist das es neben Warcraft 3 noch viele Bücher gibt und dort auch die englischen Namen verwendet werden wie Illidan Stormrage. Die vielen Wortwitze und Anspielungen gingen mit der komplett Übersetzung leider auch verloren. Meiner Meinung nach hätten Ortsnamen und wichtige Personen des Spiels nicht übersetzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Hubautz (2. August 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Subjektives Denken.
> Wenn man sich die Übersetzungen genau anschaut, sieht man: Hey, Blizzards Übersetzungen sind eigentlich gut und stimmig!
> -----------




Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
Was da aus Eigennamen gemacht wird, ist schon  grauslich.

Wenn man z.B. "Proudmore" mit "Prachtmeer" und  "Winterfall" mit "Winterfell" übersetzt grenzt das schon an verbale Vergewaltigung.
Durch die extrem engstirnige Lokalisierung gehen sowohl Eigennamen als auch zum Teil sehr schöne Wortspiele verloren.


----------



## Noxiel (2. August 2008)

Allzu genaue Übersetzungen können aber auch zu teils abstrusen Ergebnissen führen:

Klopfer der Holzschläger
Grüngalle Borkenfaust

Und wie sie in D2 so alle hießen.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2008)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Subjektives Denken.
> Wenn man sich die Übersetzungen genau anschaut, sieht man: Hey, Blizzards Übersetzungen sind eigentlich gut und stimmig!
> -----------
> Ich Spiele WoW seit gut 2 Jahren und finde es angenehm, dass die Lokalisierung kam - und ich benutze immer die deutschen Namen für Orte und NPCs


Nein, mit Eisenschmiede, Schlingendorntal, Sylvanas Windläufer und Orgrim Schicksalshammer will und kann ich nicht spielen. Sorry, aber die originalen Namen sind und bleiben die besseren.


----------



## MadRedCap (2. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
> Was da aus Eigennamen gemacht wird, ist schon  grauslich.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. "Proudmore" mit "Prachtmeer" und  "Winterfall" mit "Winterfell" übersetzt grenzt das schon an verbale Vergewaltigung.
> Durch die extrem engstirnige Lokalisierung gehen sowohl Eigennamen als auch zum Teil sehr schöne Wortspiele verloren.


Engstirnig ist leider Gottes deine Ansichtsweise. Proudmoore hat im Englischen eine ganz andere Bedeutung als wortwörtlich ins Deutsche übersetzt und der damit einhergehende Effekt bleibt aus. Also musste man sich bei der Lokalisierung einfach etwas äquivalentes einfallen lassen. Und da Jainas Vater nunmal Admiral der Flotte von Lordaeron war, lag Prachtmeer nahe. Meiner Meinung nach eine sinnvolle Übersetztung.
Genauso das Winterfall eigentlich wortwörtlich mit Winterherbst übersetzt werden müsste. Bei Winterfell hört sich das schon meiner Meinung nach schon wesentlich mehr nach Winter an, als Winterherbst.
Unterm Strich ist die Lokalisierung allerdings wirklich Unsinnig, immerhin bauten die englischen Bezeichnungen schon in den Vorgänger-Spielen enorm viel an Atmosphäre auf. Blackrock zu übersetzten lässt das ganze weniger brachial wirken, wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Unter Dunkelfels denke ich persönlich eher an einen bemoosten Berg statt eines aktiven Vulkans.


----------



## Thersus (2. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Leutz,
> 
> hab grad in nem anderen Thread Ashenvale gelesen und mich gefragt wo zum Teufel das is. Bis mir irgendwann aufgefallen is, der meint vermutlich das Eschental! Wieso zum Teufel benutzt ihr alle die englischen Namen? Ich hab gehört, WoW soll früher teilweise nicht übersetzt gewesen sein. Also ich spiel jetzt 1,5 Monate erst und bei mir ist alles auf Deutsch und ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> ...



Ich denke das ist einfach so übernommen worden. Es ist einfach bescheuert das diese ganzen Stadtnamen, die man schon aus den ganzen Warcraft Strategie Spielen kennt eiskalt eingedeutscht wurden. Stormwind bleibt Stormwind, ganz einfach... Jeder der irgendwann ma WC3 gespielt hat wird dieser Meinung sein, und jeder der WoW vor diesem bescheuerten Patch gespielt hat wird das so sehen, daher wurde das einfach so beibehalten, zumindest geistig. Mit coolness hat das daher glaub ich weniger zu tun. Obwohl ich sowieso praktisch jede Sprache als klangvoller empfinde als Deutsch...

So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas Licht in dein Dunkel bringen und wünsche dir noch viel Spaß in WoW.


----------



## DarkMoskito (2. August 2008)

ich finde es immer sau lustig wenn ich nach gruppe für ws suche und alle mich dan fragen ob ws eine inze ist XD

wenn ich dan sage das es warsong heißt wissen die meisten auch nicht was das heißt echt beschäment ist das


----------



## Kahadan (2. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
> Was da aus Eigennamen gemacht wird, ist schon  grauslich.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. "Proudmore" mit "Prachtmeer" und  "Winterfall" mit "Winterfell" übersetzt grenzt das schon an verbale Vergewaltigung.
> Durch die extrem engstirnige Lokalisierung gehen sowohl Eigennamen als auch zum Teil sehr schöne Wortspiele verloren.



Übers Deutsche meckern, aber dann das Englische falsch schreiben ... orig. Jaina Proudmoore ; mit doppel -o.

Die Übersetzungen können nicht als "engstirnig" bezeichnet werden!
Einige Wortspiele wurden beibehalten, einige Gegenstands- und Aufgabennamen wurden so angepasst, dass sie auch im Deutschen Wortwitze und -spiele enthalten.
Außerdem fallen die meisten englischen Wortspiele den meisten (nicht allen, aber vielen!) nicht auf.


----------



## Exo1337 (2. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
> Was da aus Eigennamen gemacht wird, ist schon  grauslich.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. "Proudmore" mit "Prachtmeer" und  "Winterfall" mit "Winterfell" übersetzt grenzt das schon an verbale Vergewaltigung.
> Durch die extrem engstirnige Lokalisierung gehen sowohl Eigennamen als auch zum Teil sehr schöne Wortspiele verloren.




Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Englisch ist numal Englisch und Deutsch ist numal Deutsch. Das sind doch tatsächlich 2 unterschiedliche Sprachen! Und daraus folgt numal das ein Wortspiel das im Englischen funktioniert und atmosphärisch gut in die WoW passt, nicht auch im Deutschen diesen Zweck erfüllt. Tu mir doch bitte mal den Gefallen und übersetze z.B. Proudmoore so wie du meinst dass es gut klingt und sich in die Spielatmosphäre einfügt - wie, nein du übersetzt garnicht sondern bleibst beim Englischen? Gut, von mir aus. Dann beschwer dich auch nicht über die "schlechte" Übersetzung. Denn die Aufgabe der Übersetzer besteht eben auch darin (ich weiß das Wort hab ich oft benutzt aber darum geht es schließlich auch) die Atmosphäre zu wahren. Und das geht eben nicht, indem man ein Wortspiel aus dem Englischen stupide ins Deutsche übersetzt! Das hier der Originalsinn verloren gehen kann ist numal selbstverständlich, denn wie hat Dracocephalus vorhin so schön gesagt? 



> Die Ersteller der Texte sind englische Muttersprachler und hatten demnach bei der Namensgebung bestimmte Bilder, Gefühle etc. im Sinn. Solche Dinge kann man nur sehr selten übersetzen.



Richtig! Deswegen muss man das gleiche eben im Deutschen versuchen, wenn man das übersetzen will. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: was im Englischen funktioniert, funktioniert nicht gleich auch im Deutschen! Wer jetzt aber sagt, die Übersetzungen gefallen ihm nicht, hat ja immer noch die Möglichkeit auf das englische Sprachpaket auszuweichen. 

Jeder kann machen was er will, wems nicht gefällt der solls eben lassen, aber bevor man Behauptungen in den Raum stellt sollte man sich wenigstens ein bisschen darüber Gedanken gemacht haben. 

mfg,


exo

achja über Satzbaufehler unso am besten garnicht nachdenken bin extrem verkatert


----------



## Shobo (2. August 2008)

Vielleicht hat es schon einer gesagt bzw. das Thema ist schon abgeschlossen aber ich wollte noch das nennen was mir am meisten auf den Magen schlägt:

Proudmoore = Prachtmeer... Da krieg ich das blanke Kotzen

<<Hordler und hänge wenn dann in OG rum... Das hies meines Wissens nach schon immer so und wer will bitte schon nach UC oder TB? Gibt doch nix da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen benutze und höre ich die Namen auch nicht^^


----------



## Kahadan (2. August 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> *text*



Besser kann man es nicht ausführen!


----------



## Damatar (2. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ahh, interessant .. hab mich mit der accountverwaltung noch nicht so beschäftigt und war einfach glücklich über meine Account *g*
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


es geht darum das das eigennammen waren die jetz übersetzt werden ,  nähmen wir an das der hauptprotagonist aus monky island überstezt worden würde, guybrush threepwood,  wie sollte der dan heissen, kerlbürste treibholz? find dest du das toll? nammen sind  namen und gehören nicht übersetzt!


----------



## Eranel (2. August 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.
> Was da aus Eigennamen gemacht wird, ist schon  grauslich.
> 
> Wenn man z.B. "Proudmore" mit "Prachtmeer" und  "Winterfall" mit "Winterfell" übersetzt grenzt das schon an verbale Vergewaltigung.
> Durch die extrem engstirnige Lokalisierung gehen sowohl Eigennamen als auch zum Teil sehr schöne Wortspiele verloren.



Definiere mal Eigennamen und du wirst an viele Ecken und Kanten stoßen. Eine Regel, dass man "Eigennamen" nicht übersetzt gibt es übrigens nicht.

Denn wenn man als Eigennamen in WoW Namen bezeichnet, die selbstgeschaffen sind, dann merkt man, dass Blizzard diese nicht lokalisiert hat.

Beispiel: Halaa, Shattrath, Dalaran, Darnassus, Lordaeron, Stratholme, und zahlreiche andere...



Thersus schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist einfach so übernommen worden. Es ist einfach bescheuert das diese ganzen Stadtnamen, die man schon aus den ganzen Warcraft Strategie Spielen kennt eiskalt eingedeutscht wurden. Stormwind bleibt Stormwind, ganz einfach... Jeder der irgendwann ma WC3 gespielt hat wird dieser Meinung sein, und jeder der WoW vor diesem bescheuerten Patch gespielt hat wird das so sehen, daher wurde das einfach so beibehalten, zumindest geistig. Mit coolness hat das daher glaub ich weniger zu tun. Obwohl ich sowieso praktisch jede Sprache als klangvoller empfinde als Deutsch...
> 
> So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas Licht in dein Dunkel bringen und wünsche dir noch viel Spaß in WoW.



Die meisten WoWler haben die Vorgängerspiele nicht angefasst. Sich allein deswegen von der komplett-Lokalisierung abhalten zu lassen, ist aus Sicht des Herstellers idiotisch. In WC3 kam Stormwind, und vieles anderes übrigens nicht vor.

Ich habe Warcraft gespielt, und ich habe zum ersten mal zur Open Beta gespielt, und bin trotzdem der Meinung dass es richtig so ist, wie es ist.

Sprachempfinden ist subjektiv. Gibt viele Amerikaner die ebenso manche für uns völlig alltäglich Begriffe "zum schreien cool finden".


Mal etwas anderes. Englische Begriffe zu benutzen klingt manchmal besser. Versteh ich. Meistens sind die englischen auch kürzer. Versteh ich auch.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist Denglisch. Insbesondere ohne jeglichen Sinn.

Kann mir bitte wer verraten was an dem "legendären" Satz: "Wir suchen noch 1 Healer für [Instanz]" so toll sein soll?


----------



## Hubautz (2. August 2008)

Es ist mir persönlich völlig egal, wer in welcher Sprache spielt. Aber es gilt in jeder Übersetzung eine elementare Regel: Eigennamen werden nicht übersetzt. Punkt. 

Insofern ist das meiste was da ankommt ziemlich absurd. Aber wie gesagt, jeder soll die Sprache wählen, die ihm gefällt.


----------



## Phobius (2. August 2008)

Als ich angenfangen habe waren noch die meißten orginalen (englischen) Namen implementiert. Und die hat man sich einfach stark angewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei manchen Namen hab ich die deutsche lokalisation zwar irgendwann angenommen, aber Sturmwind zu schreiben? davor noch sw (is De und Engl. gleich ^^).
Bei Ironforge (heute Eisenschmiede) hab ich mich immer geweigert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ausnahme waren Anfänger ... aber die kannten das ja nur unter Eisenschmiede). Und auch hier hab ich meißtens nur IF geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso ich das ganze gemacht habe?
Ich habe es so kennen gelernt und es mir dadurch eingeprägt. Ich versteh zwar auch die deutsche Übersetzung, aber in den meißten Fällen klingt die einfach total anderst. 
Und Blizzard hat ja den Fehler gemacht und Eigennamen übersetzt (mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen nicht gestattet *gg*).

Es gibt zwar auch bei mir ein paar Sachen wo ich den engl. Orginalnamen nicht kenne sondern nur den deutschen aber das liegt wohl an meinem späten Einstieg damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn du dir nicht sicher bist (bei NPCs wie auch bei Items) dann gib einfach den dir bekannten Namen in der Buffed-Datenbank ein (dat lustige Suchfenster rechts oben auf der Mainpage). Denn bei dem ganzen Krust steht auch in Klammern immer der orginale, englische Name dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn dir das mal ingame passiert einfach strunzplöde die Frage in den Raum werfen was die denn nun meinen. Bekommst zwar oftmals nur ne dumme Antwort aber meißtens steht das für dich relevante irgendwo drin.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> Definiere mal Eigennamen und du wirst an viele Ecken und Kanten stoßen. Eine Regel, dass man "Eigennamen" nicht übersetzt gibt es übrigens nicht.
> 
> Denn wenn man als Eigennamen in WoW Namen bezeichnet, die selbstgeschaffen sind, dann merkt man, dass Blizzard diese nicht lokalisiert hat.
> 
> Beispiel: Halaa, Shattrath, Dalaran, Darnassus, Lordaeron, Stratholme, und zahlreiche andere...


Halaa entstammt nicht der englischen Sprache, Shattrath heißt in der Englischen Version Shattrath City und ist ebenso keiner Sprache zugehörig und nur dem englischen angelehnt.
Darnassus ist elfisch, Lordaeron, Stratholme und Co sind ebenso im wörtlichen Sinne nicht mit irgendeiner Sprache in Verbindung zu bringen.
Darum erfolgt auch keine Übersetzung. Es sind Fantasienamen, die in keiner Sprache der modernen Welt Element sind.
Es ging lediglich um die Lokalisation von englischen Wörtern ins deutsche und keines dieser Beispiele ist englisch.
Shattrath kommt dem durch die th-Endung am nähesten, doch seit Herr der Ringe wissen auch wir dass Elfen/Elben gern mal th oder die stimmhafte Variante dh benutzen...


----------



## Arithos (2. August 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte wer verraten was an dem "legendären" Satz: "Wir suchen noch 1 Healer für [Instanz]" so toll sein soll?


Das liegt daran, dass es einfach kein gutes Äquivalent zu den Wörtern Damagedealer und Tank gibt. Kein Mensch sagt Schadensausteiler (außer ein paar Vögel auf RP Servern) und kein Mensch sagt Brecher (wie Blizzard es vorschlägt). Deswegen sagen viele dann halt auch Healer statt Heiler.


----------



## szell (2. August 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> , nun muß ich mal ein klein wenig provozieren - sorry
> ...


waren die großen bösen Orks wieder gemein zu dir?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (2. August 2008)

Wenn sie die englischen Bezeichnungen benutzen wollen, bitte, können sie doch. Wer verübelt es ihnen, hört sich einfach beser an. Egal ob die Übersetzungen stimmig sind oder nicht.

Jeder versteht was gemeint ist und wenn nicht kann man ja auch nachfragen, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## Tkn (2. August 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> kann es ja verstehen das , wenn man sich an die namen gewöhnt hat dieses bei behält , nichts dagegen . aber wenn man dann noch die englischen bezeichnungen nimmt und diese dann noch durch für neulinge undurschaubare abkürzungen ersetzt - mh , ach sind wir elitär und können über die neulinge herziehen wie doof die sind und sie möglichst noch damit



Hast du schon mal gehört von berg everest?


----------



## Stonewhip (2. August 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass es einfach kein gutes Äquivalent zu den Wörtern Damagedealer und Tank gibt. Kein Mensch sagt Schadensausteiler (außer ein paar Vögel auf RP Servern) und kein Mensch sagt Brecher (wie Blizzard es vorschlägt). Deswegen sagen viele dann halt auch Healer statt Heiler.


Ja, und woran liegt das?

Daran, das die (heutigen) "oldschool"-Zocker dieses Bild (damals) geprägt haben und sich nie jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht hat und einfach jeder mal alles übernommen hat.. Wird schon richtig sein.
Spiele entwickeln sich aber weiter und Spieler machen das (manchmal) auch.. Das ist Evolution. Irgendwann kommt eben die Frage nach dem "WARUM?"
Und bei der Antwort kommen hier nur SEHR dünne (und 100% subjektive) Argumente und Antworten. Leider verbindet das Medium "CHAT" diese beiden Gruppen und DA entsteht eben das Missverständniss bzw. entstehen diese "tragisch-komischen" Fragen nach IF, ES, DN, LOL und STFU... Leider.

Mir persönlich sind Menschen die im /2er *"VK [xxx]"* ([xxx] in deutsch) schreiben weitaus sympatischer als die *"wts [xxx] /w mich"*-Schreiber (wobei das [xxx] dann noch möglichst die englische Schreibweise sein sollte). Ich habe einfach keine Lust, jedes Teil erst anklicken zu müssen, damit mein (deutscher) Client mir das Teil übersetzt.

Und die Sache mit den "DD's" kann man einfach lösen, das man die Klasse beschreibt, die man sucht. Es ist nicht schwer zu schreiben "Suchen 1x Magier, Hexer und Jäger" (was übrigends auch die Gruppenzusammenstellung positiv beeinflusst, denn spätentens wenn sich 3 Jäger melden, wird man merken "Ich hätte den Schaden DOCH etwas genauer definieren sollen.").. Das diese Klassen kaum heilen werden, ist sogar den "EN-Fanatikern" klar.. Und einen HeilDruiden, HeilSchamanen oder HeilPala zu suchen ist auch nicht schwer.. Und der "shadow" kann auch via "Schattenpriester" gesucht werden..
Leider siegt hier die grenzenlose Faulheit der Spieler über die Kommunikationsfähigkeit.


----------



## Eranel (2. August 2008)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Halaa entstammt nicht der englischen Sprache, Shattrath heißt in der Englischen Version Shattrath City und ist ebenso keiner Sprache zugehörig und nur dem englischen angelehnt.
> Darnassus ist elfisch, Lordaeron, Stratholme und Co sind ebenso im wörtlichen Sinne nicht mit irgendeiner Sprache in Verbindung zu bringen.
> Darum erfolgt auch keine Übersetzung. Es sind Fantasienamen, die in keiner Sprache der modernen Welt Element sind.
> Es ging lediglich um die Lokalisation von englischen Wörtern ins deutsche und keines dieser Beispiele ist englisch.
> Shattrath kommt dem durch die th-Endung am nähesten, doch seit Herr der Ringe wissen auch wir dass Elfen/Elben gern mal th oder die stimmhafte Variante dh benutzen...



Wie gesagt, Defintion von Eigennamen. Da kann man Stunden mit verbringen. Gibt mehr als genug dieser Begriffe. Allen Gemein ist das sie entweder eine Versteckte Bedeutung haben oder garkeine im Zusammenhang. Eben Hauptsächlich Gebietsnamen, Ortenamen, Vornamen von "Helden", Namen von besonderen Objekten, etc.




Arithos schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass es einfach kein gutes Äquivalent zu den Wörtern Damagedealer und Tank gibt. Kein Mensch sagt Schadensausteiler (außer ein paar Vögel auf RP Servern) und kein Mensch sagt Brecher (wie Blizzard es vorschlägt). Deswegen sagen viele dann halt auch Healer statt Heiler.



dd und Tank zu sagen erfüllt ja noch einen Sinn. Healer statt Heiler aber offensichtlich keinen (außer tolles denglisch). dd und Tank benutze ich schließlich selber.


----------



## Kyragan (2. August 2008)

Wenn du Tank und DD sagst, dabei aber auf Heiler bestehst sprichst du nochmehr denglisch als der Rest, du mixt nicht nur Wortstämme aus den beiden Sprachen sondern in direktem Kontext zusätzlich noch ganze Wörter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arithos (2. August 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> dd und Tank zu sagen erfüllt ja noch einen Sinn. Healer statt Heiler aber offensichtlich keinen (außer tolles denglisch). dd und Tank benutze ich schließlich selber.


Das klingt so ein bisschen nach "Ich bin auch gegen alles! Englische Ausdrücke sind scheiße! Aber wenn ich doch irgendwelche englischen Ausdrücke verwende, dann geht das schon in Ordnung, die dürfen dann auch andere verwenden, weil ich bestimm nämlich welche das sind!"


----------



## Dracocephalus (2. August 2008)

Hmm, leider etwas off-topic, muß aber sein...^^



Stonewhip schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind Menschen die im /2er *"VK [xxx]"* ([xxx] in deutsch) schreiben weitaus sympatischer als die *"wts [xxx] /w mich"*-Schreiber (wobei das [xxx] dann noch möglichst die englische Schreibweise sein sollte). Ich habe einfach keine Lust, jedes Teil erst anklicken zu müssen, damit mein (deutscher) Client mir das Teil übersetzt.



Mir sind, unabhängig von der Sprache, Spieler lieber, die sich halbswegs die Mühe machen, das Prinzip Rollenspiel zu verwirklichen und daher Dinge schreiben wie "Werte Kunden! Ihr braucht noch einen neuen [xxx]? Sucht nicht weiter, sondern kommt zu meinem kleinen Stand. Hier gibt es ihn neu, sauber, billig, in rot, grün und beige und ...äh..billig"

Ja, ich weiß, daß Blizzard darauf verzichtet hat, selbst auf RP-Realms den /2 unter die Channels zu packen, in denen Intime gesprochen werden muß. Diese Entscheidung kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, aber man kann sich zumindest etwas Mühe geben. Dann ist es mir sogar völlig Wurscht, in welcher Sprache das passiert.

Für mehr Rollenspiel im Rollenspiel!

D.


----------



## walker20 (2. August 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> http://fb14.uni-mainz.de/~sth/sinnweb2.htm


Einer der überflüssigsten Artikel, die ich je in meinem Leben gelesen habe.

Und nein, Ironforge ist kein Anglizismus, sondern lediglich der Eigenname, so wie ihn viele Spieler als Releasezeiten noch kennen. Ich spiel auch mitm englischen Sprachpaket. Nicht weil es cool ist, sondern weil ich die Namen gewohnt bin, Bücher und Spiele sowieso lieber im Orginal lese oder spiele und ich die deutschen Übersetzungen einfach scheiße finde. Viele hören sich das Babelfish an, dass muss ich mir nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (2. August 2008)

Bei WOW ist das auf deutschen Servern schwierig mit außländern die kein deutsch können in Kontakt zu kommen. 


Doch in anderen Onlinespielen musst du zwangsläufig mit franzosen, engländern, russen oder ähnlichen zusammenspielen, weil nicht jedes spiel so pobulär ist. Da MUSST du begriffe wie "wts", "wtb" etc drauf haben sonst versteht dich da nur die hälfte, wenn überhaupt...

Oder schreibt mal in einen Französichen Server ieines anderen Spiels "Suchen Heiler für dir Mission[Quest, oder halt iwas anderes]"


----------



## Topperharly (2. August 2008)

naja die namen sind teilweise doof übersetzt worden... z.b. crossroads = wegekreuz.... klingt für mich net so toll...... scheideweg hätte ich besser gefunden^^


----------



## HaniballLock (2. August 2008)

ach am besten ist doch immernoch Pyrewood -> Lohenscheit


----------



## Quentor (2. August 2008)

In der nicht übersetzten Version (engl.) sind viele Kämpfe gegen Bosse viel Stimmungsvoller (Illidan,Vashij,Kael) deshalb ist der engl. Client so beliebt.

Nebenbei hat sich damals jeder über die Übersetzungen aufgeregt. Sie waren schlicht unnötig , zumal viele Städte und andere Sachen auch in WC3 so hießen.

Vote for Relokalisierung !


----------



## Monyesak (2. August 2008)

vote 4 thread close das wird lächerlich hier und artet ins idiotische aus


----------



## grünhaupt (2. August 2008)

hi, 

ich bin da ein wenig schizophren. Ich gehe nach IF oder dann nach Eisenschmiede. Aber eigentlich habe ich mit dem Deutschen abgefunden. Ist mir wurscht, ob es nun auf deutsch oder englisch ist. Ist Nebensache.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Mr.Uhu (2. August 2008)

Meinereiner spielt seit...moment, wann kam das Heroin auf CD raus?
Drei einhalb Jahre...mit Unterbrechungen und war in der Amerikanischen und Deutschen Beta dabei. Als nach ca. einem Jahr die Eindeutschungen angefangen haben habe ich bereits den Englischen Client benutzt, da es für mich ein Unding war Eigennamen einzudeutschen - somit habe ich mein Felwood behalten...mh...
Ich weiß nicht was sich Blizzard dabei gedacht hat, aber ich finde es Schwachsinnig. Da es Warcraft-Bücher gibt in denen alle Helden und Städte noch so heißen wie sie damals in WoW hießen, nun aber einen "anderen" Namen haben, ist es...irgendwie...als würde man sich in den eigenen Fuß beißen, weiß nicht...affig.

BTW: Weiß jemand ob in den neuen Warcraft-Büchern die deutschen Namen verwendet werden?

Was ich aber immer wieder witzig finde ist, wenn ich mit einem Twink im Brachland stehe und soetwas in den Chat schreibe wie: "Wer hat Lust auf WC?" und solche Antworten bekomme wie: "Hast du Langeweile?", "Alter, such dir einen anderen Ort für deine Perversitäten" - Wailing Caverns ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornika (4. August 2008)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich weiß nicht ob sies schon wussten, aber es gibt da ein Addon das heisst M1Deng.

http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/6034/ 

Damit werden die gängigsten Namen wieder auf Englisch übersetzt und man fliegt dann zB wieder nach Ironforge oder läuft mit seinem Twink wieder durch Razorhill, Crossroads oder durch Ashenvale.
Weiters werden die Namen auch im Qlog geändert und auch NPC's bekommen dadurch wieder teilweiße ihre richtigen Namen geschenkt.

Ich finds gut ^^


----------



## Leschko (4. August 2008)

ich finde es ehrlich gesagt blöd das blizz die alten namen eingetauscht hat... ic bin wow zocker der ersten stunde und werde immer IRONFORGE sagen und nicht EISENSCHMIEDE.
ich glaube blizz hat das gemacht um eben diesen leuten (wie der der den thread eröffnet hat(nix gegen diese leute)) leichter zumachen...
warum istz mir unverständlich denn wir "mussten" damals auch mit diesen namen auskommen...


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2008)

Wo ist das Problem? Dank Sprachpaket hat jeder die Wahl.


----------



## Bl4ze (4. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ihr macht es mir echt schwer mit euren Anglizismen!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind keine Anglizismen weil es Eigenennamen sind die Übersetzt wurden - ergo benutzten die meisten nur
die Orginalnamen.
Soviel erstmal zum Klugscheißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht einfach darum das teilweise schlecht klingende Namen bei der Übersetzung raus gekommen sind und die
englischen Namen eine schönere Phonetik haben.

Benutzt werden die Namen weil sich Abkürzungen oft auf die Namen zurückleiten lassen.
Keiner sagt Wk wenn er vom Wegekreuz spricht sondern Xr für Crossroads - Wk steht im Spiel für Waffenkammer.

Das obrige Beispiel ist übrigens sehr gut da Crossroads eine mystische Bedeutung nachgesagt wird:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossroads_(culture) <-- diesen Artikel gibt es übrigens nicht im deutschen Wiki, da
wird man einfach zu Straßenkreuzung weiter geleitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit cool sein oder nicht hat das also wenig zu tun. Es geht darum Wortsinn, Phonetik und Orginalität des Spiels zu bewahren.
Früher hat auch jeder 12 jährige die Wörter verstanden und sich sonst nen Wörterbuch genommen, wieso sollte man sie also übersetzen ?


----------



## Erriel (4. August 2008)

Ja es war früher teils Englisch

Goldhain - Goldshire
Nordhain - Northshire
Eisenschmiede - Ironforge
Sturmwind - Stormwind
Donnerfels - Thunderbluff
Unterstadt *schüttel* - Undercity
Eschental 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Ashenvale

ect pp.

Für mich persönlich ist es ein graus diese Namen auf deutsch zu lesen und zu sprechen(schreiben) also benutze ich nachwievor die englischen.

(Mal ehrlich...Eisenschmiede klingt nunmal total behämmert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Bl4ze schrieb:


> Benutzt werden die Namen weil sich Abkürzungen oft auf die Namen zurückleiten lassen.
> Keiner sagt Wk wenn er vom Wegekreuz spricht sondern Xr für Crossroads - Wk steht im Spiel für Waffenkammer.
> 
> Das obrige Beispiel ist übrigens sehr gut da Crossroads eine mystische Bedeutung nachgesagt wird:
> ...



Klar hat das ne mystische Bedeutung : Brachland Chat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Fornika schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob sies schon wussten, aber es gibt da ein Addon das heisst M1Deng.
> 
> ...




Ich weiss ja nicht ob sies wussten, aber wer schreibt bitte solche sinnentleerten Addons? 

www.wow-europe.com/de - Account - Download - Europäische Sprachpakete - Englisches Sprachpaket

Dann hab ich nicht nur Ironforge und Konsorten wieder, sondern auch die korreken Schriftzüge in der Map, und Sprachausgabe auf Englisch.

Natürlich weiss ich dass jetzt wieder kommen wird "Ja, aber wenn die Itembeschreibungen nicht auf deutsch sind..bla..bla"
Hier verweise ich auf meinen obigen Post, der besagt, dass meiner Meinung nach jemand der der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ist, in einem MMORPG ohnehin falsch ist.


----------



## lukss (4. August 2008)

ich benutze eigentlich die deutschen namen außer wenn die englischen viel kürzer sind z.b. kriegshymenenschlucht = warsong


----------



## Mace (4. August 2008)

frostmourn hört sich eben besser an als frostgram >_<


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. August 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Und ich würde gerne wissen, ob Du Dein "Handy" tragbares Telefon nennst.



Handy ist kein englisches Wort, sondern ein Deutsches! Deshalb kannst Du das Wort Handy auch nicht übersetzen. Ausserhalb von Deutschland kennt kein Mensch den Begriff Handy. Auf englisch heißt das schlicht Mobile Phone oder Cell Phone. Das Wort Handy ist eine rein deutsche Erfindung.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (4. August 2008)

Wie sagte vor einigen Jahren mal ein junger Türke auf Mtv:
Ich finde amerikanischen Hiphop besser,weil man da die Texte nich versteht.
Ist die Milk auch really hot?


----------



## vaiquero (4. August 2008)

Also ich find es schade das man nicht mal mehr namen auf Deutsch nehhmen kann weil die nach usnerem Sprachgefühl peinlich klingen. 

Die sache warum die meisten das Englische als besser empfinden liegt ganz einfach darin begraben das wir zu dieser Sprach eine gewisse distanz haben. Wir verbinden weniger damit und können auch nicht eischätzen ob sachen Peinlich klingen oder schlecht übersetzt sind. Naja und was ist den nun soo schlimm an den Namen "unterstadt"? wenn es von vornherein den namen gehabt hätte, hät keiner was gesagt. Schade das unsere Sprache ausstirbt. Ich finds gut das die "welt des Kriegshandwerks" nicht komplett Englisch ist. 

Und wie schon gesagt der einzige Grund warum wir das englische so mögen ist, weil wir es nicht verstehen, also richtig verstehen. Wir haben doch alle einen recht oberflächlichen zugang zu dieser Sprache, ausnahme sind natürlich alkle die Bilingual aufgewachsen sind oder mehr als 7 Jahre in einem englisch-sprachen land verbracht habe, den solang dauert es mindestens bis man die feinheiten einer Sprache gelernt hat.


----------



## DustyCrown (4. August 2008)

Hier wird ja fein diskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich gehöre auch zu den WoW-Spielern erster Stunde, bin also auch mit den Namen "großgeworden", wie sie vor der Lokalisierung waren.

Anfangs war es bei mir so wie bei vielen anderen hier, dass ich die deutschen Bezeichnungen einfach abgrundtief gehasst habe und mich nicht auf sie eingelassen habe.

Rückblickend gesehen, weiß ich garnicht, warum ich mir nicht das englische Sprachpaket gezogen habe; ich hatte es sehr oft vorgehabt, wird wohl an meiner Faulheit gescheitert sein.

Inzwischen handhabe ich das so, dass ich größtenteils die deutschen Begriffe nutze, ausser bei bestimmten Namen wie IF, das kannte bisher jeder.

Etwas Senf hab ich noch dazuzugeben, und zwar meinen persönlichen Favorit der Lokalisierung:


Sentinel Hill -> Späherkuppe


Dankesehr.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

vaiquero schrieb:


> Also ich find es schade das man nicht mal mehr namen auf Deutsch nehhmen kann weil die nach usnerem Sprachgefühl peinlich klingen.
> 
> Die sache warum die meisten das Englische als besser empfinden liegt ganz einfach darin begraben das wir zu dieser Sprach eine gewisse distanz haben. Wir verbinden weniger damit und können auch nicht eischätzen ob sachen Peinlich klingen oder schlecht übersetzt sind. Naja und was ist den nun soo schlimm an den Namen "unterstadt"? wenn es von vornherein den namen gehabt hätte, hät keiner was gesagt. Schade das unsere Sprache ausstirbt. Ich finds gut das die "welt des Kriegshandwerks" nicht komplett Englisch ist.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt der einzige Grund warum wir das englische so mögen ist, weil wir es nicht verstehen, also richtig verstehen. Wir haben doch alle einen recht oberflächlichen zugang zu dieser Sprache, ausnahme sind natürlich alkle die Bilingual aufgewachsen sind oder mehr als 7 Jahre in einem englisch-sprachen land verbracht habe, den solang dauert es mindestens bis man die feinheiten einer Sprache gelernt hat.




 Also erstens würde ich meinen Zugang zur Englischen Sprache nicht als oberflächlich bezeichnen, im Labor habe ich gar keine andere Wahl als jeden Tag Englisch zu sprechen, da wir im aktuellen Arbeitsteam etwa 8 oder 9 Nationen gemischt haben. Desweiteren ist seit meinem Studienbeginn SÄMTLICHE Literatur meines Faches ausschliesslich in englischer Sprache verfügbar. Und wer 7 Jahre in England leben muss, um perfektes Englisch sprechen zu können, ist entweder beinahe taub, oder hat eine sehr sehr langsame Auffassungsgabe.

Wie du sagst, wenn es von vornherein Unterstadt geheissen hätte, würde sich keiner aufregen...Thema ist aber nunmal, dass es nicht so geheissen hat, und dass es rein aus Gründen einer Kindgerechtwerdung des Spiels ins Deutsche übersetzt wurde. Und hier kommt dann der Faktor dazu, dass viele der alten Garde sich vom Kiddysturm dadurch abgrenzen wollen, dass sie Englische Clients, und auch englische Bezeichnungen, die früher üblich waren, verwenden. Auch mir wird jedesmal schlecht, wenn ich auf eine Beschreibung hin die Frage kriege "was issn IF?"

Für mich kommt noch ein wichtiger Punkt für die Präferierung der englischen Sprache ingame zum Tragen: Ich benutze, wenn ich Questtipps, Hinweise, Itemdaten, Dropchancen, etc. benötige, ausschliesslich Englische Sites wie wowhead.com oder das gute alte Thottbot. Und ich hab einfach keine Lust mir zuerst auf buffed den englischen Namen eines NPCs bzw. Items zu suchen (Selbst übersetzen ist meist nicht möglich, da oft keine direkten Übersetzungen verwendet werden, und eine Sinngemässe nicht nachvollziehbar ist)


----------



## slowly0 (4. August 2008)

Gnefiz schrieb:


> Ist doch im Grunde völlig normal, dass Englisch oder fremde Sprachen allgemein eine gewisse Faszination ausüben auf Nicht-Muttersprachler. Wenn man den Ursprung bzw. die Bedeutung eines Wortes nicht auf Anhieb erkennen kann, wirkt es doch gleich sehr viel mystischer - und von einem Fantasyspiel erwarten die meisten Spieler eben genau das, dass sie in eine andere Welt entführt werden durch die Story und Atmosphäre. Da kann man Orte nicht einfach lapidar "Eschental" nennen, weil das ja so gewöhnlich klingt... für den deutschen Muttersprachler, versteht sich. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Amerikaner den deutschen Ortsnamen "Eschental" sehr viel faszinierender findet als so ein (für ihn) langweiliges "Ashenvale" - obwohl es natürlich genau das gleiche bedeutet: "ash" bedeutet Esche und "vale" ist eine altenglische Form von "valley", was Tal bedeutet. Soviel zum Mystizismus. Für den Amerikaner/Briten ist die Bedeutung offensichtlich, für die meisten Deutschen nicht. Darin liegt der Reiz des englischen Namens. Er erinnert einen nicht an das Gewöhnliche des realen Lebens, wo Straßen auch mal ganz lapidar "Breiter Weg" heißen, weil die Dorfbewohner früher einfach wussten, was damit gemeint war, da es z.B. nur einen einzigen breiten Weg im Dorf gab.
> 
> Da aber World of Warcraft nun mal jetzt so ist, wie es ist... Wenn man miteinander kommunizieren will, muss man wohl oder übel beide Versionen von Ortsnamen kennen(lernen). Wenn ein Preuße nach Bayern kommt wird er auch vom Urbaier gemobbt
> 
> ...



Damit wird die Sache schon ganz gut dargestellt. Sobald jemand sagt, die englischen Namen sind einfach cooler oder hören sich besser an weiß ich sofort das derjenige sich der Bedeutung des Namens garnicht bewußt ist. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das sich 90% der Spieler die die englischen Namen aussprechen nicht deren Bedeutung bewußt sind (weil sie nicht englisch denken) und deshalb meinen das es sich besser anhört. Das die alten Namen aus gewohnheit benutzt werden will ich hierbei nicht abstreiten, geht mir ja genauso.


----------



## slowly0 (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hier verweise ich auf meinen obigen Post, der besagt, dass meiner Meinung nach jemand der der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ist, in einem MMORPG ohnehin falsch ist.



Eine der dümmsten Aussagen die ich jemals gelesen habe....


----------



## realten (8. August 2008)

Mein PC ist auch nicht mehr so dolle, ich muss mir wohl mal ein neues Mutterbrett besorgen.


----------



## Kabamaan (8. August 2008)

also ich bin noch nie nach ironforge gelaufen sondern immer nach eisenschmiede sage aber immer if dazu weils einfach besser klingt....
ich habe erst mit bc richtig angefangen zu spielen und habe von freunden paar alte begriffe übernommen aber ich sag z.B. eschental net ashenvale ich hab nen mix aus beidem ;-)


----------



## Alterac (9. August 2008)

ich find auch schade das die die namen eingedeutscht haben! ein paar namen passen auf deutsch einfach nicht in das fantasiesetting -.-


----------



## Lillyan (9. August 2008)

Alterac schrieb:


> ich find auch schade das die die namen eingedeutscht haben! ein paar namen passen auf deutsch einfach nicht in das fantasiesetting -.-


Verstehe ich nicht... warum sollten englische Namen in ein Phantasiesetting passen? Und müssen die Namen bei einem englischen Clienten dann italienisch sein, dait es für sie auch phantasievoller klingt?


----------



## Mick1888 (9. August 2008)

Also  ich bin auch ein Zocker ,der erst  mit WoW angefangen hat als es schon Deutsch war^^

Aber ich finde die Englischen Namen sowas von kackö ^^
Was finden ihr an Iron Forge denn bitte schön oder cool?!
Da find ich Eisenschmiede etc schon viel besser .
Ich finde es eh albern Englische Namen zu benutzen.
Jemand meinte mal zu mir " Ja,das ist  Crossroad" ...bis ich kapiert hatte was der damit meint wäre ich schon dreimal da gewesen :S
Es geht ja nicht mal nur um die Städte(Orte)Namen sonder auch um die Klassen namen ...
Wenn ich  Hunter,warlock, oder gar rouge höre ,bekomme ich das kotzen :S


Ich meine , das ist ein DEUTSCHER Server .Wir können doch alle DEUTSCH.Wieso haben es dann soviele nötig vereinzelnt sachen auf Englisch zu schreiben/sagen :S


----------

